# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون العقوبات الإتحادي

## المستشار11

نحن زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان رئيس دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ،بعد الإطلاع على الدستور المؤقت وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (1) لسنة 1972م ، في شأن اختصاصات الوزارات وصلاحيات الوزراء ، والقوانين المعدلة له،
وعلى القانون الاتحادي رقم (9) لسنة 1976 في شأن الأحداث الجانحين والمشردين ، وبناء على ما عرضه وزير العدل ، 
وموافقة مجلس الوزراء والمجلس الوطني الاتحادي وتصديق المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد ،

صدرنا القانون الآتي :
الإمضاء
زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان
تاريخ التوقـيـع: 08-12-1987
التاريخ الهجـري: 17-04-1408هـ
تاريخ النشــر: 20-12-1987
تاريخ العمـل به: 20-03-1988
تم نشره في العدد رقم (182) من الجريدة الرسمية
مادة 1
تسري في شأن جرائم الحدود والقصاص والدية أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية ، وتحدد الجرائم و العقوبات التعزيرية وفق أحكام هذا القانون والقوانين العقابية الأخرى
مادة 2
لا يؤخذ إنسان بجريمة غيره . والمتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته وفقا للقانون
مادة 3
تسري أحكام الكتاب الأول من هذا القانون على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القوانين العقابية الأخرى ما لم يرد نص فيها على خلاف ذلك
مادة 4
لا يفرض تدبير جنائي إلا في الأحوال وبالشروط المنصوص عليها في القانون ، وتسري على التدابير الجنائية الأحكام المتعلقة بالعقوبات ما لم يوجد نص على خلاف ذلك
مادة 5
يعتبر موظفا عاما في حكم هذا القانون :
1:القائمون بأعباء السلطة العامة والعاملون في الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية.
2:أفراد القوات المسلحة .
3:رؤساء المجالس التشريعية والاستشارية والبلدية وأعضاؤها.
4:كل من فوضته إحدى السلطات العامة القيام بعمل معين ، وذلك في حدود العمل المفوض فيه .
5:رؤساء مجالس الإدارة وأعضاؤها والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة.
6:رؤساء مجالس الإدارة وأعضاؤها والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الجمعيات والمؤسسات ذات النفع العام.
ويعد مكلف بخدمة عامة في حكم هذا القانون كل من لا يدخل في الفئات المنصوص عليها في البنود السابقة ، ويقوم بأداء عمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة بناء على تكليف صادر إليه من موظف عام يملك هذا التكليف بمقتضى القوانين أو النظم المقررة وذلك بالنسبة إلى العمل المكلف به .
مادة 6
في تطبيق أحكام المادة السابقة يستوي أن تكون الوظيفة أو العمل أو الخدمة دائمة أو مؤقتة ، بأجر أو بغير أجر ، طواعية أو جبرا . ولا يحول إنهاء الوظيفة أو العمل أو الخدمة دون تطبيق أحكام المادة السابقة متى وقعت الجريمة في أثناء توفر الصفة
مادة 7
تشمل كلمة الحكومة الواردة في هذا القانون الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومات الإمارات الأعضاء في الاتحاد ما لم يقتضي سياق النص غير ذلك
مادة 8
تسري الأحكام الواردة في هذا القانون في شأن الجرائم ضد رئيس الدولة على الجرائم التي ترتكب ضد نائب رئيس الدولة وأعضاء المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد
مادة 9
تعد طرقا للعلانية في حكم هذا القانون :
1- القول أو الصياح إذا حصل الجهر به أو ترديده بإحدى الوسائل الآلية في جمع عام أو في طريق عام أو في
مكان مباح أو مطروق أو إذا أذيع بأية وسيلة أخرى.
2- الأعمال أو الإشارات أو الحركات إذا وقعت في مكان مما ذكر أو نقلت إلى من كان في هذه الأماكن بطريقة من الطرق الآلية أو بأية طريقة أخرى.
3- الكتابة والرسوم والصور والأفلام والرموز وغيرها من طرق التعبير إذا عرضت في مكان مما ذكر أو وزعت بغير تمييز أو بيعت إلى الناس أو عرضت عليهم للبيع في أي مكان
مادة 10
تحسب المدد والمواعيد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بالتقويم الشمسي ما لم ينص القانون على غير ذلك
مادة 11
لا تخل أحكام هذا القانون بأية حال بما يكون للخصوم أو لغيرهم من الحق في الاسترداد أو التضمينات أو المصروفات أو أية حقوق أخرى
مادة 12
يعاقب على الجريمة طبقا للقانون النافذ وقت ارتكابها والعبرة في تحديده بالوقت الذي تمت فيه أفعال تنفيذها دون النظر إلى وقت تحقق نتيجتها
مادة 13
إذا صدر بعد وقوع الجريمة وقبل الفصل فيها بحكم بات قانون أصلح للمتهم فهو الذي يطبق دون غيره .
وإذا صدر بعد صيرورة الحكم باتا قانون يجعل الفعل أو الترك الذي حكم على المتهم من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية ما لم ينص القانون الجديد على خلاف ذلك .
فإذا كان القانون الجديد مخففا للعقوبة فحسب فللمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم البات - بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو المحكوم عليه _إعادة النظر في العقوبة المحكوم بها في ضوء أحكام القانون الجديد
مادة 14
استثناء من أحكام المادة السابقة إذا صدر قانون بتجريم فعل أو ترك أو بتشديد العقوبة المقررة له وكان ذلك مؤقتا بفترة محددة أو كانت قد دعت لصدوره ظرف استثنائية طارئة فإن انتهاء الفترة المحددة لسريانه أو زوال الظروف الاستثنائية الطارئة لا يمنع من إقامة الدعوى الجنائية على ما وقع من جرائم خلالها ولا يحول دون تنفيذ العقوبة التي يكون قد حكم بها على أساس ذلك القانون
مادة 15
يسرى القانون الجديد على ما وقع قبل نفاذه من الجرائم المستمرة أو المتتابعة أو جرائم العادة التي يستمر على ارتكابها في ظله .
وإذا عدل القانون الجديد الأحكام الخاصة بالعود أو تعدد الجرائم أو العقوبات فانه يسرى على كل جريمة تخضع المتهم لأحكام التعدد أو يصبح بمقتضاها في حالة عود ولو كانت الجرائم الأخرى قد وقعت قبل نفاذة
مادة 16
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب جريمة في إقليم الدولة . ويشمل إقليم الدولة أراضيها وكل مكان يخضع لسيادتها بما في ذلك المياه الإقليمية والفضاء الجوي الذي يعلوها .
وتعتبر الجريمة مرتكبة في إقليم الدولة إذا وقع فيها فعل من الأفعال المكونة لها أو إذا تحققت فيها نتيجتها أو كان يراد أن تتحقق فيها
مادة 17
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر السفن والطائرات الحربية التي تحمل علم الدولة أينما وجدت. وينطبق الحكم المتقدم على السفن الحكومية غير الحربية التي تملكها الدولة أو تديرها لأغراض حكومية غير تجارية
مادة 18
مع عدم الإخلال بالاتفاقيات والمعاهدات التي تكون الدولة طرفا فيها ، لا تسري أحكام هذا القانون على الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر السفن الأجنبية في إحدى موانئ الدولة أو في بحرها الإقليمي إلا في إحدى الحالات الآتية :
1- اذا امتدت آثار الجريمة الى الدولة .
2- اذا كانت الجريمة بطبيعتها تعكر السلم في الدولة أو تخل بالآداب العامة أو حسن النظام في موانيها أو بحرها الاقليمي .
3- اذا طلب ربان السفينة أو قنصل الدولة التي تحمل علمها المعونة من السلطات المحلية .
4- اذا كان الجاني أو المجني عليه من رعايا الدولة .
و بالنسبة الى الجرائم التي ترتكب على ظهر الطائرات الاجنبية في اقليم الدولة الجوي فلا تسري عليها أحكام هذا القانون الا اذا حطت الطائرة في احدى مطاراتها بع ارتكاب الجريمة أو كانت الجريمة بطبيعتها تعكر السلم في الدولة أو تخل بنظامها العام أو طلب ربان الطائرة المعونة من السلطات المحلية أو كان الجاني أو المجني عليه
من رعايا الدولة
مادة 19
يسري هذا القانون على كل من ارتكب فعلا خارج الدولة يجعله فاعلا أو شريكا في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها داخل الدولة
مادة 20
يسري هذا القانون على كل من ارتكب فعلا خارج الدولة يجعله فاعلا أو شريكا في جريمة من الجرائم الآتية:
1:جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي أو ضد نظامها الدستوري أو سنداتها المالية المأذون بإصدارها قانونا أو طوابعها أو جريمة تزوير أو تقليد محرراتها أو أختامها الرسمية.
2:جريمة تزوير أو تقليد أو تزييف عملة الدولة أو ترويجها أو حيازتها بقصد ترويجها سواء تمت تلك الأفعال داخل الدولة أو خارجها.
3:جريمة تزوير أو تقليد أو تزييف عملة ورقية أو مسكوكات معدنية متداولة قانونا في الدولة أو ترويج تلك العملات و المسكوكات فيها أو حيازتها بقصد ترويجها .
مادة 21
يسرى هذا القانون على كل من وجد في الدولة بعد أن ارتكب في الخارج بوصفه فاعلا أو شريكا جريمة تخريب أو تعطيل وسائل الاتصال الدولية أو جرائم الاتجار في المخدرات أو في النساء أو الصغار أو الرقيق أو جرائم القرصنة والإرهاب الدولي .
مادة 22
كل مواطن ارتكب وهو خارج الدولة فعلا يعد جريمة بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون سواء بوصفه فاعلا أو شريكا يعاقب طبقا لأحكامه إذا عاد إلى البلاد وكان ذلك الفعل معاقبا عليه بمقتضى قانون البلد الذي وقع فيه .
ويسري هذا الحكم على من يكتسب جنسية الدولة بعد ارتكاب الفعل ، وفي تطبيق هذه المادة يعتبر من لا جنسية له في حكم المواطن إذا كان مقيما في الدولة إقامة معتادة
مادة 23
لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على مرتكب جريمة في الخارج إلا من النائب العام. ولا يجوز إقامتها على من يثبت أنالمحاكم الأجنبية أصدرت حكما نهائيا ببراءته أو أدانته واستوفى العقوبة أو كانت الدعوى الجنائية أو العقوبة المحكوم بها سقطت عنه قانونا أو حفظت السلطات المختصة بتلك الدولة التحقيق .
ويرجع في تقدير نهائية الحكم وسقوط الدعوى أو العقوبة أو حفظ التحقيق إلى قانون البلد الذي صدر فيه الحكم.
فإذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها لم تنفذ كاملة وجب استيفاء مدتها . أما إذا كان الحكم بالبراءة صادرا في جريمة مما نص عليه في المادتين (20) و (21) وكان مبنيا على أن قانون ذلك البلد لا يعاقب عليها جازت إقامة الدعوى الجنائية عليه أمام محاكم الدولة وتكون المحكمة الكائنة بمقر عاصمة الاتحاد هي المختصة بنظر الدعوى
مادة 24
تحسب للمحكوم عليه عند تنفيذ العقوبة التي يقضى عليه بها المدة التي قضاها في الحجز أو الحبس الاحتياطي أو تنفيذ العقوبة في الخارج عن الجريمة التي حكم عليه من أجلها
مادة 25
مع عدم الإخلال بحكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة (1) لا يسري هذا القانون على الأشخاص المتمتعين بحصانة مقررة بمقتضى الاتفاقيات الدولية أو القانون الدولي أو القانون الداخلي وذلك في إقليم دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة
مادة 26
تنقسم الجرائم إلى : 
1:جرائم حدود.
2:جرائم قصاص ودية. 
3:جرائم تعزيرية . 
والجرائم ثلاثة أنواع : جنايات وجنح ومخالفات .
ويحدد نوع الجريمة بنوع العقوبة المقررة لها في القانون ، وإذا كانت الجريمة معاقبا عليها بالغرامة أو الدية مع عقوبة أخرى يتحدد نوعها بحسب العقوبة الأخرى
مادة 27
لا يتغير نوع الجريمة إذا استبدلت المحكمة بالعقوبة المقررة لها عقوبة من نوع أخف سواء أكان ذلك لأعذار قانونية أم لظروف تقديرية مخففة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 28
الجناية هي الجريمة المعاقب عليها بإحدى العقوبات الآتية
أية عقوبة من عقوبات الحدود أو القصاص فيما عدا حدي الشرب والقذف.
2:الإعدام. 
3:السجن المؤبد. 
4:السجن المؤقت.
مادة 29
الجنحة هي الجريمة المعاقب عليها بعقوبة أو أكثر من العقوبات الآتية: 
1:الحبس. 
2:الغرامة التي تزيد على ألف درهم.
3:الدية.
4:الجلد في حدي الشرب والقذف.
مادة 30
تعد مخالفة كل فعل أو امتناع معاقب عليه في القوانين أو اللوائح بالعقوبتين التاليتين أو بإحداهما :
1:الحجز مدة لا تقل عن أربع وعشرين ساعة ولا تزيد على عشرة أيام ويكون الحجز بوضع المحكوم عليه في أماكن تخصص لذلك .
2:الغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف درهم
مادة 31
يتكون الركن المادي للجريمة من نشاط إجرامي بارتكاب فعل أو الامتناع عن فعل متى كان هذا الارتكاب أو الامتناع مجرما قانونا
مادة 32
لا يسأل الشخص عن جريمة لم تكن نتيجة لنشاطه الإجرامي ، غير أنه يسأل عن الجريمة ولو كان قد أسهم مع
نشاطه الإجرامي في إحداثها سبب آخر سابق أو معاصر أو لاحق متى كان هذا السبب متوقعا أو محتملا وفقا للسير العادي للأمور.
أما إذا كان ذلك السبب وحده كافيا لاحداث نتيجة الجريمة فلا يسأل الشخص في هذه الحالة إلا عن الفعل الذي أرتكبه
مادة 33
الجريمة الوقتية هي التي يكون فيها الفعل المعاقب عليه مما يقع وينتهي بطبيعته بمجرد ارتكابه.
وتعتبر جريمة وقتية مجموعة الأفعال المتتابعة التي ترتكب تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي واحد مسلط على حق واحد دون أن يقطع بينها فارق زمني يفصم اتصال بعضها ببعض.
أما إذا كون الفعل حالة مستمرة تقتضي تدخلا متجددا من الجاني فترة من الزمن كانت الجريمة مستمرة ، ولا عبرة باستمرار آثار الجريمة بعد ارتكابها لإسباغ صفة الاستمرار عليها إذا بقيت تلك الآثار بغير تدخل الجاني
مادة 34
الشروع هو البدء في تنفيذ فعل بقصد ارتكاب جريمة إذا أوقف أو خاب أثره لأسباب لا دخل لإرادة الجاني فيها.
ويعد بدءا في التنفيذ ارتكاب فعل يعتبر في ذاته جزءا من الأجزاء المكونة للركن المادي للجريمة أو يؤدي إليه حالا ومباشرة.
ولا يعتبر شروعا في الجريمة مجرد العزم على ارتكابها ولا الأعمال التحضيرية لها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 35
يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجناية بالعقوبات التالية ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك : 
1:السجن المؤبد إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة الإعدام . 
2:السجن المؤقت إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة السجن المؤبد .
3:السجن مدة لا تزيد على نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة أو الحبس إذا كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت
مادة 36
يحدد القانون الجنح التي يعاقب على الشروع فيها وكذلك عقوبة هذا الشروع
مادة 37
تسري على الشروع الأحكام الخاصة بالعقوبات الفرعية والتدابير الجنائية المقررة للجريمة التامة
مادة 38
يتكون الركن المعنوي للجريمة من العمد أو الخطأ. ويتوفر العمد باتجاه إرادة الجاني إلى ارتكاب فعل أو الامتناع عن فعل متى كان هذا الارتكاب أو الامتناع مجرما قانونا وذلك بقصد إحداث نتيجة مباشرة أو أية نتيجة أخرى مجرمة قانونا يكون الجاني قد توقعها .
ويتوفر الخطأ إذا وقعت النتيجة الإجرامية بسبب خطأ الفاعل سواء أكان هذا الخطأ إهمالا أم عدم انتباه أم عدم احتياط أو طيشا أو رعونة أم عدم مراعاة القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة أو الأوامر
مادة 39
إذا ارتكب الفعل تحت تأثير غلط في الوقائع تحددت مسئولية الجاني على أساس الوقائع التي اعتقد وجودها إذا كان من شأنها أن تنفي مسئوليته أو أن تخففها بشرط أن يكون اعتقاده قائما على أسباب معقولة وعلى أساس من البحث والتحري .
وإذا كان الغلط الذي جعل الجاني يعتقد عدم مسئوليته ناشئا عن إهماله أو عدم احتياطه سئل عن جريمة غير عمدية إذا كان القانون يعاقب على الفعل باعتباره كذلك
مادة 40
لا يعتد بالباعث على ارتكاب الجريمة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 41
إذا جهل الجاني وجود ظرف مشدد يغير من وصف الجريمة فلا يسأل عنه ، ولكنه يستفيد من العذر ولو كان يجهل وجوده .
مادة 42
لا يعتبر الجهل بأحكام هذا القانون عذرا
مادة 43
يسأل الجاني عن الجريمة سواء ارتكبها عمدا أم خطأ ما لم يشترط القانون العمد صراحة
مادة 44
يعد فاعلا للجريمة من ارتكبها وحده أو كان شريكا مباشرا فيها ويكون الشريك مباشرا في الحالات الآتية: 
أولا : إذا ارتكبها مع غيره . 
ثانيا : اذا اشترك في ارتكابها وكانت تتكون من جملة أفعال فأتى عمدا عملا من الأعمال المكونة لها . 
ثالثا : إذا سخر غيره بأية وسيلة لتنفيذ الفعل المكون للجريمة وكان هذا الشخص الأخير غير مسئول عنها جنائيا لأي سبب .
مادة 45
يعد شريكا بالتسبب في الجريمة :
اولا : من حرض على ارتكابها فوقعت بناء على هذا التحريض .
ثانيا : من اتفق مع غيره على ارتكابها فوقعت بناء على هذا الاتفاق .
ثالثا : من أعطى الفاعل سلاحا أو آلات أو أي شيء أخر استعمله في ارتكاب الجريمة مع علمه بها أو ساعد الفاعل عمدا بأي طريقة أخرى في الأعمال المجهزة أو المسهلة أو المتممة لارتكاب الجريمة . وتتوفر مسئولية الشريك سواء أكان اتصاله بالفاعل مباشرة أم بالواسطة .
مادة 46
يعد في حكم الشريك المباشر كل شريك بالتسبب وجد في مكان الجريمة بقصد ارتكابها إذا لم يرتكبها غيره
مادة 47
من اشترك في جريمة بوصفه شريكا مباشرا أو متسببا عوقب بعقوبتها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 48
اذا كان أحد الشركاء غير معاقب لسبب من أسباب الإباحة أو لانتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه أو لأحوال أخرى خاصة به ، فلا يفيد من ذلك بقية الشركاء
مادة 49
إذا توفرت في الجريمة ظروف مادية لاصقة بها أو مكونة لفعل من أفعالها من شأنها تشديد العقوبة أو تخفيفها سرت آثارها على كل من اشترك في ارتكابها بالمباشرة أو التسبب علم بها أو لم يعلم .
فإذا توفرت ظروف شخصية مشددة سهلت ارتكاب الجريمة فلا تسرى على غير صاحبها إلا إذا كان عالما بها . 
أما ما عدا ذلك من الظروف فلا يتعدى أثرها شخص من تعلقت به سواء أكانت ظروفا مشددة أم مخففة
مادة 50
إذا توفرت أعذار شخصية معفية من العقاب أو مخففة له في حق أحد الشركاء في الجريمة مباشرا كان أو متسببا فلا يتعدى أثرها إلى غير من تعلقت به .
وتسرى الأعذار المادية المعفية من العقاب أو المخففة له في حق كل من اشترك في ارتكاب الجريمة بالمباشرة أو التسبب .
مادة 51
يعاقب الشريك في الجريمة مباشرا كان أو متسببا بعقوبة الجريمة التي وقعت فعلا ولو كانت غير التي قصد ارتكابها متى كانت الجريمة التي وقعت نتيجة محتملة للمشاركة التي حصلت
مادة 52
إذا تغير وصف الجريمة أو العقوبة باعتبار قصد مرتكب الجريمة أو علمه بظروفها عوقب الشركاء في الجريمة مباشرين كانوا أو متسببين كل منهم بحسب قصده أو علمه
مادة 53
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل بنية سليمة استعمالا لحق مقرر بمقتضى القانون، وفي نطاق هذا الحق.
ويعتبر استعمالا للحق : 
1:تأديب الزوج لزوجته وتأديب الآباء ومن في حكمهم للأولاد القصر في حدود ما هو مقرر شرعا أو قانونا .
2:الجراحة الطبية وأعمال التطبيب طبقا للأصول العلمية المتعارف عليها في المهن الطبية المرخص بها متى تمت برضاء المريض أو النائب عنه قانونا صراحة أو ضمنا، أو كان التدخل الطبي ضروريا في الحالات العاجلة التي تقتضي ذلك .
3:أعمال العنف التي تقع في أثناء ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية في الحدود المقررة للعب مع مراعاة قواعد الحذر و الحيطة .
4:أعمال العنف التي تقع على من ارتكب جريمة متلبسا بها بقصد ضبطه وذلك بالقدر اللازم لهذا الغرض .
5:ما يقع من الخصوم من طعن في بعضهم في أثناء الدفاع الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام جهات التحقيق والقضاء في الحدود التي يستلزمها ذلك الدفاع وبشرط أن يكون الفاعل حسن النية معتقدا صحة الأمور المسندة إلى خصمه وأن يكون اعتقاده مبنيا على أسباب معقولة.
مادة 54
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل قياما بواجب تأمر به الشريعة أو القانون إذا كان من وقع منه الفعل مخولا بذلك قانونا
مادة 55
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل من موظف عام أو شخص مكلف لخدمة عامة في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين :
اولا : إذا ارتكب الفعل تنفيذا لأمر صادر إليه من رئيس مخول قانونا بإصدار هذا الأمر وتجب عليه طاعته . 
ثانيا : إذا ارتكب بحسن نية فعلا تنفيذا لما أمرت به القوانين .
مادة 56
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل استعمالا لحق الدفاع الشرعي.
ويقوم حق الدفاع الشرعي إذا توفرت الشروط الآتية :
1:إذا واجه المدافع خطرا حالا من جريمة على نفسه أو ماله أو نفس غيره أو ماله أو اعتقد قيام هذا الخطر وكان اعتقاده مبنيا على أسباب معقولة .
2:أن يتعذر على المدافع الالتجاء إلى السلطات العامة لاتقاء الخطر في الوقت المناسب.
3:ألا يكون أمام المدافع وسيلة أخرى لدفع هذا الخطر .
4:أن يكون الدفاع لازما لدفع الاعتداء متناسبا معه
مادة 57
لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعي القتل عمدا إلا إذا أريد به دفع أحد الأمور الآتية :
1:فعل يتخوف أن يحدث عنه الموت أو جراح بالغة إذا كان لهذا التخوف أسباب معقولة
2:مواقعة أنثى كرها أو هتك عرض أي شخص بالقوة .
3:اختطاف إنسان .
4:جنايات الحريق أو الإتلاف أو السرقة.
5:الدخول ليلا في منزل مسكون أو في أحد ملحقاته .
مادة 58
لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعي مقاومة أحد أفراد السلطة العامة في أثناء قيامه بعمل تنفيذا لواجبات وظيفته وضمن حدودها إلا إذا خيف أن ينشأ عن فعله موت أو جراح بالغة وكان لهذا التخوف سبب معقول
مادة 59
يعد تجاوز حدود الإباحة بحسن نية عذرا مخففا ويجوز الحكم بالعفو إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك
مادة 60
لا يسأل جنائيا من كان وقت ارتكاب الجريمة فاقدا الإدراك أو الإرادة لجنون أو عاهة في العقل أو غيبوبة ناشئة عن عقاقير أو مواد مخدرة أو مسكرة أيا كان نوعها أعطيت له قسرا عنه أو تناولها بغير علم منه بها أو لأي سبب آخر يقرر العلم أنه يفقد الإدراك أو الإرادة.
أما إذا لم يترتب على الجنون أو العاهة العقلية أو العقاقير أو المواد المخدرة أو المسكرة أو غيرها سوى نقص أو
ضعف في الإدراك أو الإرادة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ، عد ذلك عذرا مخففا
مادة 61
إذا كان فقد الإدراك أو الإرادة ناتجا عن عقاقير أو مواد مخدرة أو مسكرة تناولها الجاني باختياره وعلمه عوقب على الجريمة التي وقعت ولو كانت تتطلب قصدا جنائيا خاصا كما لو كانت قد وقعت بغير تخدير أو سكر . 
فإذا كان الجاني قد تناول العقاقير أو المواد المخدرة أو المسكرة عمدا بغية ارتكاب الجريمة التي وقعت منه عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا للعقوبة
مادة 62
لا تقام الدعوى الجنائية على من لم يكن وقت ارتكاب الجريمة قد أتم السابعة من عمره وتثبت السن بوثيقة رسمية فان تعذر ذلك ندبت جهة التحقيق أو المحاكمة طبيبا مختصا لتقديرها بالوسائل الفنية . 
ومع ذلك يجوز لجهات التحقيق ومحاكم الأحداث أن تأمر باتخاذ الإجراءات التربوية أو العلاجية المناسبة لحالة هذا الحدث إذا رأت ضرورة لذلك
مادة 63
تسري في شأن من أتم السابعة ولم يتم ثماني عشرة سنة الأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون الأحداث الجانحين والمشردين
مادة 64
لا يسأل جنائيا من ارتكب جريمة ألجأته إليها ضرورة وقاية نفسه أو ماله أو نفس غيره أو ماله من خطر جسيم على وشك الوقوع ولم يكن لإرادته دخل في حلوله .
كما لا يسأل جنائيا من ألجئ إلى ارتكاب جريمة بسبب إكراه مادي أو معنوي .
ويشترط في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين ألا يكون في قدرة مرتكب الجريمة منع الخطر بوسيلة أخرى وأن تكون الجريمة بالقدر الضروري لدفعه ومتناسبة معه
مادة 65
الأشخاص الاعتبارية فيما عدا مصالح الحكومة ودوائرها الرسمية والهيئات والمؤسسات العامة ، مسؤولة جنائيا عن الجرائم التي يرتكبها ممثلوها أو مديروها أو وكلاؤها لحسابها أو باسمها .
ولا يجوز الحكم عليها بغير الغرامة والمصادرة والتدابير الجنائية المقررة للجريمة قانونا فإذا كان القانون يقرر للجريمة عقوبة أصلية غير الغرامة اقتصرت العقوبة على الغرامة التي لا يزيد حدها الأقصى على خمسين ألف درهم و لا يمنع ذلك من معاقبة مرتكب الجريمة شخصيا بالعقوبات المقررة لها في القانون
مادة 66
العقوبات الأصلية هي :
أ:عقوبات الحدود والقصاص والدية .
ب:عقوبات تعزيرية وهي :
1:"الإعدام ." 
2:"السجن المؤبد ." 
3:"السجن المؤقت ." 
4:"الحبس ." 
5:="الغرامة."
مادة 67
لا يجوز تنفيذ الحكم بالإعدام الصادر من محكمة اتحادية إلا بعد مصادقة رئيس الدولة عليه
مادة 68
السجن هو وضع المحكوم عليه في إحدى المنشآت العقابية المخصصة قانونا لهذا الغرض وذلك مدى الحياة ان كان السجن مؤبدا أو المدة المحكوم بها ان كان مؤقتا .
ولا يجوز أن تقل مدة السجن المؤقت عن ثلاث سنوات ولا أن تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 69
الحبس هو وضع المحكوم عليه في إحدى المنشآت العقابية المخصصة قانونا لهذا الغرض وذلك للمدة المحكوم بها .
ولا يجوز أن يقل الحد الأدنى للحبس عن شهر ولا أن يزيد حده الأقصى على ثلاث سنوات ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 70
كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية يكلف بأداء الأعمال المقررة في المنشآت العقابية مع مراعاة ظروفه بقصد تقويمه وتأهيله، ومقابل أجر مناسب ، وتوضع عنه تقارير دورية لملاحظة مسلكه وتصرفاته ، وذلك كله طبقا للقانون المنظم للمنشآت العقابية
مادة 71
عقوبة الغرامة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه أن يدفع للخزينة المبلغ المحكوم به ، ولا يجوز أن تقل الغرامة عن مائة درهم ولا أن يزيد حدها الأقصى على مائة ألف درهم في الجنايات وثلاثين ألف درهم في الجنح وذلك كله ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه
مادة 72
إذا حكم بالغرامة على عدة متهمين بحكم واحد في جريمة واحدة سواء أكانوا فاعلين أم شركاء وقعت المحكمة الغرامة على كل منهم على انفراد ما لم تكن الغرامة المحكوم بها غرامة نسبية فيكون المتهمون ملتزمين بها على وجه التضامن إلا إذا نص القانون على غير ذلك
مادة 73
العقوبات التبعية هي :
1:الحرمان من بعض الحقوق والمزايا . 
2:مراقبة الشرطة .
و تلحق هذه العقوبة المحكوم عليه بقوة القانون دون حاجة الى النص في الحكم و ذلك على النحو المبين في هذا الفرع
مادة 74
كل حكم صادر بعقوبة الاعدام يستتبع بقوة القانون من يوم صدوره و حتى يتم تنفيذه حرمان المحكوم عليه من كل الحقوق و المزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة التالية و بطلان كل أعمال التصرف و الادارة التي تصدر عنه عدا الوصية .
و تعين المحكمة المختصة قيما على اموال المحكوم عليه تتبع في اجراءات تعيينه و تحديد سلطاته الاحكام المعمول بها في شأن القوامة على المحجور عليه
مادة 75
الحكم بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت يستتبع بقوة القانون من وقت صدوره حرمان المحكوم عليه من كل الحقوق والمزايا الآتية:
1:أن يكون ناخبا أو عضوا في المجالس التشريعية أو الاستشارية .
2:أن يكون عضوا في المجالس البلدية أو في مجالس إدارة الهيئات أو المؤسسات العامة أو الجمعيات أو المؤسسات ذات النفع العام أو شركات المساهمة أو مديرا لها .
3:أن يكون وصيا أو قيما أو وكيلا .
4:أن يحمل أوسمة وطنية أو أجنبية .
5:أن يحمل السلاح . 
ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الحرمان على ثلاث سنوات من تاريخ الانتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة
مادة 76
لا يجوز للمحكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أن يتصرف في أمواله خلال مدة سجنه إلا بإذن من المحكمة المدنية أو الشرعية المختصة التابع لها محل إقامته ويقع باطلا كل تصرف يبرمه المحكوم عليه بالمخالفة لحكم الفقرة السابقة
مادة 77
يختار المحكوم عليه لإدارة أمواله خلال مدة سجنه قيما تقره المحكمة المدنية أو الشرعية المختصة التابع لها محل إقامته ، فإذا لم يتم هذا الاختيار خلال شهر من بدء تنفيذ عقوبة السجن ، عينت تلك المحكمة قيما عليه بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو أي ذي مصلحة .
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تلزم القيم الذي تنصبه بتقديم كفالة ويكون القيم في جميع الأحوال تابعا للمحكمة في كل المسائل المتعلقة بقوامته وترد إلى المحكوم عليه أمواله بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته أو الإفراج عنه ويقدم له القيم حسابا عن إدارته
مادة 78
إذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة ترتب على الحكم عزله منها.
مادة 79
من حكم عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت في جريمة ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي أو جريمة تزييف نقود أو تزويرها أو تقليدها أو تزوير طوابع أو مستندات مالية حكومية أو محررات رسمية أو في جريمة رشوة أو اختلاس أو سرقة أو قتل عمد مقترن بظرف مشدد يوضح بحكم القانون بعد انقضاء مدة عقوبته تحت مراقبة الشرطة وفقا للقواعد التي يحددها وزير الداخلية مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة على أن لا تزيد على خمس سنوات ومع ذلك يجوز للمحكمة في حكمها أن تخفف مدة المراقبة أو أن تأمر بإعفاء المحكوم عليه منها أو أن تخفف قيودها .
ويعاقب المحكوم عليه الذي يخالف شروط المراقبة بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين
مادة 80
للمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية بالحبس أن تأمر بحرمان المحكوم عليه من حق أو مزية أو أكثر مما نص عليه في المادة (75) وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها لآي سبب أخر.
مادة 81
يجوز عند الحكم على موظف عام بالحبس في إحدى الجرائم التي يشترط أن يكون الجاني فيها موظفا عاما أن يحكم عليه بالعزل مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات
مادة 82
للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة في جناية أو جنحة أن تحكم بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة التي تحصلت من الجريمة أو التي استعملت فيها أو التي كان من شأنها أن تستعمل فيها ، وذلك كله دون إخلال بحقوق الآخرين حسني النية.
وإذا كانت الأشياء المذكورة من التي يعد صنعها أو استعمالها أو حيازتها أو بيعها أو عرضها للبيع جريمة في ذاته وجب الحكم بالمصادرة في جميع الأحوال ولو لم تكن الأشياء ملكا للمتهم
مادة 83
للمحكمة عند الحكم في جريمة بالغرامة غير النسبية أو بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أن تأمر في الحكم بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إذا رأت من أخلاق المحكوم عليه أو ماضيه أو سنة أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى ارتكاب جريمة جديدة . وللمحكمة أن تجعل وقف التنفيذ شاملا أية عقوبة شرعية عدا المصادرة
مادة 84
يكون وقف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من اليوم الذي يصبح فيه الحكم نهائيا
مادة 85
يجوز الحكم بإلغاء أمر وقف التنفيذ في أي حالة من الحالات الآتية :
اولا : إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه خلال الفترة المبينة في المادة السابقة جريمة عمدية حكم عليه فيها بحكم بات بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر سواء أصدر الحكم بالإدانة أثناء هذه الفترة أم بعد انقضائها بشرط أن تكون الدعوى الجنائية قد حركت خلالها .
ثانيا : إذا ظهر خلال الفترة المبينة في المادة السابقة أن المحكوم عليه كان قد صدر ضده قبل الأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة حكم مما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به حين أمرت بوقف التنفيذ ، ويصدر الحكم بالإلغاء من المحكمة التي أمرت بوقف التنفيذ ، بناء على طلب النيابة العامة بعد تكليف المحكوم عليه بالحضور.
وإذا كانت العقوبة التي بني عليها الإلغاء قد حكم بها بعد الأمر بوقف التنفيذ جاز أيضا أن يصدر الحكم بالإلغاء من المحكمة التي قضت بهذه العقوبة سواء من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب النيابة العامة ، وذلك دون الإخلال بدرجات التقاضي . 
ويترتب على الحكم بالإلغاء تنفيذ العقوبة التي كان قد أمر بوقف تنفيذها
مادة 86
إذا انقضت الفترة المبينة في المادة (84) دون أن يتوفر سبب من أسباب إلغاء وقف التنفيذ أعتبر الحكم كأن لم يكن.
مادة 87
إذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بعقوبتها دون غيرها
مادة 88
إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة والحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم
مادة 89
لا يخل الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأشد في المادتين السابقتين بتوقيع العقوبات الفرعية المقررة بحكم القانون بالنسبة إلى الجرائم الأخرى
مادة 90
إذا كان الجاني في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة (88) قد حوكم عن الجريمة ذات العقوبة الأخف وجبت محاكمته بعد ذلك عن الجريمة ذات العقوبة الأشد وفي هذه الحالة تأمر المحكمة بتنفيذ العقوبة المقضي بها في الحكم الأخير مع استنزال ما نفذ فعلا من الحكم السابق
مادة 91
إذا ارتكب شخص عدة جرائم قبل الحكم عليه في إحداها ولم تتوفر في هذه الجرائم الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادتين 87، 88 حكم عليه بالعقوبة المقررة لكل منها ونفذت عليه جميع العقوبات المحكوم بها بالتعاقب على ألا يزيد مجموعة مدد السجن وحده أو مجموع مدد السجن والحبس معا على عشرين سنة ، وألا تزيد مدة الحبس وحده على عشرة سنوات وإذا تنوعت العقوبات وجب تنفيذ عقوبة السجن ثم عقوبة الحبس
مادة 92
تجب عقوبة الإعدام جميع العقوبات التعزيرية الأخرى عدا عقوبتي الغرامة النسبية والمصادرة وتجب عقوبة السجن بمقدار مدتها عقوبة الحبس المحكوم بها لجريمة وقعت قبل الحكم بعقوبة السجن المذكورة
مادة 93
تنفذ جميع عقوبات الغرامة والعقوبات الفرعية والتدابير الجنائية مهما تعددت على ألا يزيد مجموع مدد مراقبة الشرطة على خمس سنوات
مادة 94
الأعذار أما أن تكون معفية من العقاب أو مخففة له ، ولا عذر إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون
مادة 95
العذر المعفي يمنع من الحكم بأية عقوبة أو تدبير عدا المصادرة
مادة 96
يعد من الأعذار المخففة حداثة سن المجرم أو ارتكاب الجريمة لبواعث غير شريرة أو بناء على استفزاز خطير صدر من المجني عليه بغير حق
مادة 97
إذا توفر عذر مخفف في جناية عقوبتها الإعدام نزلت العقوبة إلى السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو إلى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن سنة ، فان كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت نزلت إلى عقوبة الحبس الذي لا يقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ، وذلك كله ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه
مادة 98
إذا رأت المحكمة في جناية أن ظروف الجريمة أو المجرم تستدعي الرأفة جاز لها أن تخفف العقوبة المقررة للجناية على الوجه الآتي : 
أ - اذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي الاعدام جاز انزالها الى السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت .
ب - اذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي السجن المؤبد جاز انزالها الى السجن المؤقت أو الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن ستة أشهر .
ج - اذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي السجن المؤقت جاز انزالها الى الحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاثة أشهر .
مادة 99
إذا توفر في الجنحة عذر مخفف كان التخفيف على الوجه الآتي :
أ:إذا كان للعقوبة حد أدنى خاص فلا تتقيد به المحكمة في تقدير العقوبة . 
ب:وإذا كانت العقوبة الحبس والغرامة معا حكمت المحكمة بإحدى العقوبتين فقط .
ج:وإذا كانت العقوبة الحبس غير المقيد بحد أدنى خاص جاز للمحكمة الحكم بالغرامة بدلا منه
مادة 100
إذا رأت المحكمة في جنحة أن ظروف الجريمة أو المجرم تستدعي الرأفة جاز لها تخفيف العقوبة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة
مادة 101
إذا اجتمع في الجنحة ظرف مخفف وعذر مخفف فللمحكمة أن تحكم بالعفو القضائي عن المتهم
مادة 102
مع مراعاة الأحوال التي يبين فيها القانون أسباب خاصة للتشديد يعتبر من الظروف المشددة ما يلي :
أ:ارتكاب الجريمة بباعث دنيء .
ب:ارتكاب الجريمة بانتهاز فرصة ضعف إدراك المجني عليه أو عجزه عن المقاومة أو في ظروف لا تمكن غيره من الدفاع عنه .
ج:ارتكاب الجريمة باستعمال طرق وحشية أو التمثيل بالمجني عليه .
د:وقوع الجريمة من موظف عام استغلالا لسلطة وظيفته أو لصفته ما لم يقرر القانون عقابا خاصا اعتبارا لهذه الصفة
مادة 103
إذا توفر في الجريمة ظرف مشدد جاز للمحكمة توقيع العقوبة على الوجه الآتي : 
أ:إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي الغرامة جاز مضاعفة حدها الأقصى أو الحكم بالحبس. 
ب:إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي الحبس جاز مضاعفة حدها الأقصى . 
ج:إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي السجن الذي يقل حده الأقصى عن خمس عشرة سنة جاز الوصول بالعقوبة إلى هذا الحد
د:إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي السجن المؤقت الذي يصل إلى حده الأقصى جاز أن يستبدل بها السجن المؤبد .

مادة 104
إذا ارتكبت بدافع الكسب جريمة غير معاقب عليها بالغرامة جاز الحكم على المجرم فضلا عن العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة بغرامة لا تجاوز قيمة الكسب الذي حققه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك
مادة 105
إذا اجتمعت ظروف مشددة مع أعذار أو ظروف مخففة في جريمة واحدة طبقت المحكمة أولا الظروف المشددة ، فالأعذار المخففة ثم الظروف المخففة .
ومع ذلك فللمحكمة إذا تفاوتت الظروف المشددة والأعذار في أثرها أن تغلب أقواها
مادة 106
يعتبر عائدا :
أولا : من حكم عليه بحكم بات بعقوبة جناية ثم ارتكب جريمة بعد ذلك .
ثانيا : من حكم عليه بحكم بات بالحبس مدة ستة أشهر أو أكثر ثم ارتكب جنحة قبل مضي خمس سنين من تاريخ انقضاء هذه العقوبة . 
ولا تقوم حالة العود إلا في نطاق الجرائم المتحدة من حيث العمد والخطأ .
وللمحكمة أن تعتبر العود في هذه الحالات ظرفا مشددا
مادة 107
إذا سبق الحكم على العائد بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية كلتيهما لمدة سنة على الأقل أو ثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة وذلك في سرقة أو احتيال أو خيانة أمانة أو تزوير أو إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من هذه الجرائم أو في شروع فيها ، ثم ارتكب جنحة مما ذكر أو شروعا معاقبا عليه فيها وذلك بعد الحكم عليه بآخر تلك العقوبات فللمحكمة أن تحكم عليه بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين بدلا من تطبيق أحكام المادة السابقة
مادة 108
للمحكمة أن تحكم بمقتضى نص المادة السابقة على من يرتكب جنحة مما ذكر فيا بعد سبق الحكم عليه في جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 305 ،424 ، 426 ، 428 بعقوبتين مقيدتين للحرية كلتيهما لمدة سنة على الأقل أو بثلاث عقوبات مقيدة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة
مادة 109
التدابير الجنائية إما مقيدة للحرية أو سالبة للحقوق أو مادية .
مادة 110
التدابير المقيدة للحرية هي :
1:حظر ارتياد بعض المحال العامة .
2:منع الإقامة في مكان معين .
3:المراقبة .
4:الإلزام بالعمل .
5:الإبعاد عن الدولة
مادة 111
للمحكمة أن تحظر على المحكوم عليه ارتياد المحال العامة التي تحددها إذا كانت الجريمة قد وقعت تحت تأثير مسكر أو مخدر وكذلك في الحالات الأخرى التي ينص عليها القانون ويكون الحظر لمدة لا تقل عن سنة و لا تزيد على خمس سنوات
مادة 112
منع الإقامة في مكان معين هو حرمان المحكوم عليه من أن يقيم أو يرتاد بعد الإفراج عنه هذا المكان أو الأمكنة المعينة في الحكم لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات
مادة 113
إذا حكم على شخص بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد وصدر عفو خاص بإسقاط هذه العقوبة كلها أو بعضها أو بأن يستبدل بها عقوبة أخف وجب على النيابة العامة أن تعرض أمره على المحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم لتقرر منعه من الإقامة في المكان أو الأمكنة التي تحددها مدة خمس سنوات ما لم ينص في قرار العفو على خلاف ذلك .
وللمحكمة عند الحكم بعقوبة السجن المؤقت أن تحكم بمنع إقامة المحكوم عليه في مكان أو أمكنة معينة لمدة تساوي مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها على أن لا تجاوز خمس سنوات فإذا كان الحكم في الجناية صادرا بالحبس جاز للمحكمة أن تحكم بمنع الإقامة مدة لا تزيد على سنتين
مادة 114
للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم أن تنقص المدة المقضي بها طبقا للمواد السابقة أو أن تعفي المحكوم عليه من المدة الباقية أو أن تعدل في الأماكن التي ينفذ فيها التدبير وذلك كله بناء على طلب النيابة العامة أو المحكوم عليه
مادة 115
المراقبة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بالقيود التالية كلها أو بعضها وفقا لما يقرره الحكم :
1:أن لا يغير محل إقامته إلا بعد موافقة الجهة الإدارية المختصة فإذا لم يكن له محل إقامة عينت له هذه الجهة محلا .
2:أن يقدم نفسه إلى الجهة الإدارية المختصة في الفترات الدورية التي تحددها.
3:أن لا يرتاد الأماكن التي حددها الحكم .
4:أن لا يبرح مسكنه ليلا إلا بإذن من الجهة الإدارية المختصة .
مادة 116
إذا حكم على شخص بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد وصدر عفو خاص بإسقاط العقوبة كلها أو بعضها أو بأن يستبدل بها عقوبة أخف خضع المحكوم عليه بقوة القانون لقيود المراقبة المنصوص عليها في البنود (1 ،2 ،4 ) من المادة السابقة وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات ما لم ينص قرار العفو على خلاف ذلك
مادة 117
إذا حكم على شخص بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت لجناية ماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي تعين الحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات ، وللمحكمة عند الحكم في جناية بعقوبة سالبة للحرية مدة تزيد على سنة أن تحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على مدة العقوبة
مادة 118
تبدأ مدة المراقبة من التاريخ المحدد في الحكم لتنفيذها و لا يمد التاريخ المقرر لانقضائها إذا تعذر تنفيذها
مادة 119
تشرف المحكمة على تنفيذ المراقبة بناء على تقارير دورية تقدم إليها من الجهة الإدارية المختصة عن مسلك المحكوم علي كل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ولها أن تعدل من قيودها أو أن تعفي منها كلها أو بعضها
مادة 120
الإلزام بالعمل هو تكليف المحكوم عليه أداء العمل المناسب في إحدى المؤسسات أو المنشآت الحكومية التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من وزير العدل بالاتفاق مع وزيري الداخلية والعمل والشئون الاجتماعية على أن يمنح ربع الأجر المقرر .
و لا يكون الإلزام بالعمل إلا في مواد الجنح وبديلا عن عقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة على ألا تقل مدة الإلزام عن عشرة أيام ولا تزيد على سنة
مادة 121
إذا حكم على أجنبي بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية في جناية أو جنحة جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر في حكمها بإبعاده عن الدولة ويجب الأمر بالإبعاد في الجنايات الواقعة على العرض .
ويجوز للمحكمة في مواد الجنح الحكم بالإبعاد بدلا من الحكم عليه بالعقوبة المقيدة للحرية المقررة للجنحة .
مادة 122
التدابير السالبة للحقوق والتدابير المادية هي :
1:إسقاط الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن الغائب .
2:حظر ممارسة عمل معين .
3:سحب ترخيص القيادة .
4:إغلاق المحل .
مادة 123
إسقاط الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن الغائب هو حرمان المحكوم عليه من ممارسة هذه السلطة سواء تعلقت بالنفس أو المال. ويكون الإسقاط للمدة التي تحددها المحكمة .
وللمحكمة أن تجعل الإسقاط مقصورا على بعض السلطات المترتبة على الولاية أو الوصاية أو القوامة أو الوكالة عن الغائب
مادة 124
إذا حكم على الولي أو الوصي أو القيم أو الوكيل عن الغائب لجريمة ارتكبها إخلالا بواجبات سلطته جاز للمحكمة أن تأمر بإسقاط ولايته أو وصايته أو قوامته أو وكالته عن الغائب . ويكون الأمر بالإسقاط وجوبيا إذا ارتكب أية جريمة تفقده الصلاحية لأن يكون وليا أو وصيا أو قيما أو وكيلا عن الغائب .
مادة 125
الحظر عن ممارسة عمل هو الحرمان من حق مزاولة مهنة أو حرفة أو نشاط صناعي أو تجاري تتوقف مزاولته على الحصول على ترخيص من السلطة العامة
مادة 126
إذا ارتكب شخص جريمة إخلالا بواجبات مهنته أو حرفته أو نشاطه الصناعي أو التجاري وحكم عليه من أجلها بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لا تقل مدتها عن ستة أشهر جاز للمحكمة عند الحكم بالإدانة أن تحظر عليه ممارسة عمله مدة لا تزيد على سنتين فإذا عاد إلى مثل جريمته خلال السنوات الخمس التالية لصدور حكم بات بالحظر وجب على المحكمة أن تأمر بالحظر مدة لا تقل عن سنة و لا تزيد على خمس سنوات .
ويبدأ سريان مدة الحظر من تاريخ انتهاء تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها لأي سبب .
ويجوز الاكتفاء بهذا التدبير بدلا من الحكم بالعقوبة الأصلية المقررة للجريمة
مادة 127
يترتب على سحب ترخيص القيادة إيقاف مفعول الترخيص الصادر للمحكوم عليه خلال المدة التي تحددها المحكمة بحيث لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر ولا تزيد على سنتين
ويجوز الأمر بهذا التدبير عند الحكم بعقوبة سالبة للحرية في جريمة ارتكبت عن طريق وسيلة نقل آلية إخلالاً بالالتزامات التي يفرضها القانون
مادة 128
فيما عدا الحالات الخاصة التي ينص فيها القانون على الإغلاق يجوز للمحكمة عند الحكم بمنع شخص من ممارسة عمله وفقا للمادة (126) أن تأمر بإغلاق المحل الذي يمارس فيه هذا العمل و ذلك لمدة لا تقل عن شهر و لا تزيد على سنة .
و يستتبع الإغلاق حظر مباشرة العمل أو التجارة أو الصناعة نفسها في المحل ذاته سواء أكان ذلك بواسطة المحكوم عليه أم أحد افراد أسرته أم أي شخص آخر يكون المحكوم عليه قد أجر له المحل أو تنازل له عنه بعد وقوع الجريمة ، ولا يتناول الحظر مالك المحل أو أي شخص يكون له حق عيني عليه إذا لم تكن له صلة بالجريمة
مادة 129
لا يجوز أن توقع التدابير المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب على شخص دون أن يثبت ارتكابه لفعل يعده القانون جريمة وكانت حالته تستدعي تطبيق هذا الأجراء حفاظا على سلامة المجتمع .
وتعتبر حالة المجرم خطرة على المجتمع إذا تبين من أحواله أو ماضيه أو سلوكه أو من ظروف الجريمة وبواعثها أن هناك احتمالا جديا لإقدامه على ارتكاب جريمة أخرى
مادة 130
يعاقب على كل مخالفة لأحكام التدبير الجنائي المحكوم به بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم .
وللمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المقررة في الفقرة السابقة أن تأمر بإطالة التدبير مدة لا تزيد على نصف المدة المحكوم بها ولا تجاوز في أية حال ثلاث سنوات أو أن تستبدل به تدبيرا آخر مما نص عليه في الفصل السابق
مادة 131
لا يجوز الأمر بوقف تنفيذ التدابير المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب
مادة 132
للمحكمة فيما عدا تدبير الإبعاد أن تأمر بناء على طلب صاحب الشأن أو النيابة العامة بإنهاء تدبير أمرت به من التدابير المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة أو بتعديل نطاقه ويجوز لها أن تلغي هذا الأمر في كل وقت بناء على طلب النيابة العامة .
وإذا رفض الطلب المشار إليه في الفقرة السابقة فلا يجوز تجديده إلا بعد مرور ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل من تاريخ رفضه
مادة 133
إذا وقع الفعل المكون للجريمة من شخص تحت تأثير حالة جنون أو عاهة في العقل أو مرض نفسي افقده القدرة على التحكم في تصرفاته بصفة مطلقة حكمت المحكمة بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا وفقا للأوضاع التي يصدر بها قرار من وزير العدل بعد أخذ رأي وزير الصحة.
ويتخذ التدبير ذاته بالنسبة إلى من يصاب بإحدى هذه الحالات بعد صدور الحكم
مادة 134
إذا توفر العود طبقا لإحدى المادتين (107 أو 108) جاز للمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المقررة فيهما أن تقرر اعتبار العائد مجرما اعتاد الإجرام وفي هذه الحالة تحكم المحكمة بإيداعه إحدى مؤسسات العمل التي يصدر بإنشائها وتنظيمها وكيفية معاملة من يودعون بها قرار من وزير العمل والشئون الاجتماعية .
إذا سبق الحكم على العائد بالعقوبة المقررة بإحدى المادتين (107 أو 108) ثم ارتكب جناية جاز للمحكمة بدلا من توقيع العقوبة التي يستحقها الجاني أن تقرر أنه مجرم اعتاد الإجرام ، وتحكم بإيداعه إحدى مؤسسات العمل
مادة 135
تتوفر الخطورة الاجتماعية في الشخص إذا كان مصابا بجنون أو عاهة في العقل أو بمرض نفسي يفقده القدرة على التحكم في تصرفاته بحيث يخشى على سلامته شخصيا أو على سلامة غيره وفي هذه الحالة يودع المصاب مأوى علاجيا بقرار من المحكمة المختصة بناء على طلب النيابة العامة
مادة 136
تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي هي :
1:الإيداع في مأوى علاجي .
2:الإيداع في إحدى مؤسسات العمل .
3:المراقبة .
4:الإلزام بالإقامة في الموطن الأصلي
مادة 137
يرسل المحكوم بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا إلى منشأة صحية مخصصة لهذا الغرض حيث يلقى العناية التي تدعو إليها حالته .
ويصدر بتحديد المنشأة الصحية قرار من وزير الصحة بالاتفاق مع وزير العدل .
وإذا حكم بالإيداع في مأوى علاجي وجب أن تعرض على المحكمة المختصة تقارير الأطباء عن حالة المحكوم عليه في فترات دورية لا يجوز أن تزيد أي فترة منها على ستة أشهر وللمحكمة بعد أخذ رأي النيابة العامة أن
تأمر بإخلاء سبيله إذا تبين أن حالته تسمح بذلك
مادة 138
في الأحوال التي يقرر فيها القانون الإيداع في إحدى مؤسسات العمل تحكم المحكمة بذلك دون أن تحدد مدة الإيداع في حكمها 
وعلى القائمين بإدارة المؤسسة أن يرفعوا إلى المحكمة المختصة عن طريق النيابة العامة تقارير دورية عن حالة المحكوم عليه في فترات لا تزيد كل منها على ستة أشهر وللمحكمة بعد أخذ رأي النيابة العامة أن تأمر بإخلاء سبيله إذا تبين لها صلاح حاله
و لا يجوز أن تزيد مدة الإيداع بالنسبة إلى معتادي الإجرام على خمس سنوات في الجنح وعشر سنوات في الجنايات
مادة 139
تسرى على المراقبة المنصوص عليها في هذا الباب أحكام المادة (115) ولا يجوز أن تزيد مدة المراقبة على ثلاث سنوات
مادة 140
الإلزام بالإقامة في الموطن الأصلي هو إعادة الشخص إلى موطنه الذي كان يقيم به قبل انتقاله إلى المكان الذي تثبت فيه خطورته الاجتماعية ، وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر و لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات .
مادة 141
يجوز للمحكمة عند مخالفة أحكام التدابير المقررة في هذا الباب أن تأمر بإطالة التدبير مدة لا تجاوز نصف المدة المحكوم بها
مادة 142
لا يجوز الأمر بوقف تنفيذ تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي
مادة 143
العفو الشامل عن جريمة أو جرائم معينة يصدر بقانون ويترتب عليه انقضاء الدعوى الجنائية أو محو حكم الإدانة الصادر فيها واعتبار هذه الجرائم أو تلك الجريمة كأن لم تكن وسقوط جميع العقوبات الأصلية والفرعية والتدابير الجنائية ولا يكون له أثر على ما سبق تنفيذه من العقوبات والتدابير الجنائية .
مادة 144
إذا صدر قانون بالعفو الشامل عن جزء من العقوبات المحكوم بها اعتبر في حكم العفو الخاص وسرت عليه أحكامه.
مادة 145
العفو الخاص يصدر بمرسوم يتضمن إسقاط العقوبة المحكوم بها من جهة قضائية اتحادية كلها أو بعضها أو يستبدل بها عقوبة أخف منها مقررة قانونا.
ولا يترتب على العفو الخاص سقوط العقوبات الفرعية ولا الآثار الجنائية الأخرى و لا التدابير الجنائية ما لم ينص المرسوم على خلاف ذلك.
و لا يكون للعفو الخاص أثر على ما سبق تنفيذه من العقوبات
مادة 146
سقوط العقوبة أو التدبير الجنائي بالعفو الخاص يعتبر في حكم تنفيذه
مادة 147
فضلا عن الحالات التي ورد بشأنها نص خاص يجوز للقاضي أن يعفو عن الجاني في الجنح وذلك في أي من الحالات الآتية :
أ - إذا لم يكن الجاني قد أتم إحدى وعشرين سنة وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ولم يكن قد سبق الحكم عليه في جريمة أخرى.
ب -إذا كانت الجنحة من جرائم السب أو الضرب وكان الاعتداء متبادلا.
وعلى القاضي في حالة العفو أن يوجه إلى الجاني ما يراه مناسبا من نصح وإرشاد وأن ينذره بأنه لن يستفيد في المستقبل من عفو جديد.
مادة 148
لا يخل العفو أيا كان نوعه بما يكون للخصوم أو لغيرهم من حقوق
مادة 149
يعاقب بالإعدام كل مواطن التحق بأي وجه بالقوات المسلحة لدولة في حالة حرب مع الدولة أو بقوة مسلحة لجماعة معادية للدولة
مادة 150
يعاقب بالإعدام :
"أ""كل من تدخل لمصلحة العدو في تدبير لزعزعة إخلاص القوات المسلحة أو إضعاف روحها المعنوية أو قوة المقاومة عندها 
"ب""كل من حرض الجند في زمن الحرب على الانخراط في خدمة أي دولة أجنبية أو سهل لهم ذلك ." 
"ج""كل من تدخل عمدا بأي كيفية كانت في جمع جند أو رجال أو أموال أو مؤن أو عتاد أو تدبير شيء من ذلك لمصلحة دولة في حالة حرب مع الدولة أو لمصلحة جماعة معادية للبلاد."
مادة 151
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من سهل للعدو دخول إقليم الدولة أو سلمه جزءا من أراضيها أو مدنها أو موانيها أو حصنا أو منشأة أو موقعا أو مخزنا أو مصنعا أو سفينة أو طائرة أو أي وسيلة للمواصلات أو سلاحا أو ذخيرة أو عتاد أو مهمات حربية أو مؤنا أو أغذية أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع أو مما يستعمل في ذلك
مادة 152
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من أعان العدو عمدا بأن نقل إليه أخبارا أو كان له مرشدا .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من أدى لقوات العدو خدمة ما للحصول على منفعة أو فائدة أو وعد بها لنفسه أو لشخص عينه لذلك سواء أكان ذلك بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر وسواء أكانت المنفعة أم الفائدة مادية أم غير مادية .
مادة 153
يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من سهل فرار أسير حرب أو أحد رعايا العدو المعتقلين .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من قدم مسكنا أو طعاما أو لباسا أو غير ذلك من صور المساعدة لجندي من جنود العدو أو لأحد عملائه أو ساعده على الهرب وهو على بينة من أمره
مادة 154
يعاقب بالإعدام من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية معادية أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها أو تخابر مع أي منها لمعاونتها في عملياتها الحربية أو للإضرار بالعمليات الحربية للدولة .
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها أو تخابر مع أي منها للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد الدولة
مادة 155
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن السلم وبالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنين إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب :
1:من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها أو تخابر مع أي منها وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمركز الدولة الحربي أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي .
2:من أتلف عمدا أو أخفى أو اختلس أو زور أوراقا أو وثائق وهو يعلم أنها متعلقة بأمن الدولة أو بأية مصلحة وطنية أخرى .
فإذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بمركز الدولة الحربي أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي أو بقصد الإضرار بمصلحة وطنية لها أو إذا وقعت الجريمة من موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 156
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل شخص يكلف بالمفاوضة مع حكومة أجنبية أو منظمة دولية في شأن من شئون الدولة فتعمد إجراءها ضد مصلحتها
مادة 157
كل من طلب أو قبل أو أخذ لنفسه أو لغيره ولو بالوساطة من دولة أجنبية أو من أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعد بشيء من ذلك بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة وطنية يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت وغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم ولا تزيد على ما طلب أو قبل أو أخذ أو وعد به وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم ولا تزيد على ما طلب أو قبل أو أخذ أو وعد به و تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد و الغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم و لاتزيد على ما طلب أو قبل أو أخذ أو وعد به إذا كان الجاني موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة أو إذا ارتكب الجريمة في زمن الحرب .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أعطى أو وعد أو عرض شيء مما ذكر بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة وطنية
ولو لم يقبل عطاؤه أو وعده أو عرضه .
كما يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من توسط في ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم السابقة .
وإذا كان الطلب أو القبول أو الوعد أو العرض أو التوسط كتابة فان الجريمة تتم بمجرد تصدير الكتاب
مادة 158
يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من سلم أو أفشى على أي وجه وبأية وسيلة إلى دولة أجنبية أو إلى أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها سرا من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة أو توصل بأية طريقة للحصول على سر من هذه الأسرار بقصد تسليمه أو إفشائه لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها ، وكذلك كل من أتلف لمصلحة دولة أجنبية شيئا يعد سرا من أسرار الدفاع أو جعله غير صالح لأن ينتفع به
مادة 159
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أفشى سرا أؤتمن عليه من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب
مادة 160
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات :
1:كل من حصل بأية وسيلة غير مشروعة على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة ولم يقصد تسليمه أو إفشائه لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها .
2:كل من أذاع بأي طريقة سرا من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة .
3:كل من نظم أو استعمل أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال بقصد الحصول على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة أو تسليمه أو إذاعته .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب
مادة 161
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من أتلف أو عيب أو عطل عمدا سلاحا أو سفينة أو طائرة أو مهمات أو منشأة أو وسيلة مواصلات أو مرفق عام أو ذخيرة أو مؤنا أو أدوية أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع عن الدولة أو مما يستعمل في ذلك .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أساء عمدا صنع أو إصلاح شيء مما ذكر في الفقرة السابقة وكذلك كل من أتى عمدا عملا من شأنه أن يجعلها غير صالحة ولو مؤقتا للانتفاع بها فيما أعدت له أو أن ينشأ عنها ضرر .
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب .
مادة 162
كل من قام بالذات أو بالوساطة في زمن الحرب سواء مباشرة أو عن طريق بلد آخر بتصدير بضائع أو منتجات أو غيرها من المواد من الدولة إلى بلد معاد أو باستيراد شيء من تلك المواد من هذا البلد يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت وبغرامة لا تجاوز ضعف قيمة الأشياء المصدرة أو المستوردة على ألا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم .
ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة فان لم تضبط حكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الأشياء
مادة 163
يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم ولا تجاوز مائة ألف درهم كل من باشر في زمن الحرب بالذات أو بالوساطة عملا من الأعمال التجارية التي لم تذكر في المادة السابقة مع رعايا بلد معاد .
ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة فان لم تضبط حكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الأشياء
مادة 164
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أخل عمدا في زمن الحرب بتنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو نقل أو توريد أو التزام أو أشغال عامة ارتبط به مع الحكومة لحاجات القوات المسلحة أو لوقاية المدنيين أو لتموينهم أو ارتكب أي غش في تنفيذها .
فإذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بالدفاع عن الدولة أو بعمليات القوات المسلحة كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد .
ويسري حكم الفقرتين السابقتين على المتعاقدين من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء إذا كان الإخلال بتنفيذ الالتزام أو الغش في التنفيذ راجعا إلى فعلهم
مادة 165
إذا وقع الإخلال في تنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات المشار إليها في المادة السابقة بسبب إهمال أو تقصير كانت العقوبة الحبس والغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين
مادة 166
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من قام بغير إذن من الحكومة بجمع الجند أو بأي عمل عدائي آخر ضد دولة أجنبية من شأنه تعريض البلاد لخطر الحرب أو قطع العلاقات السياسية .
فإذا ترتب على الفعل وقوع الحرب أو قطع العلاقات السياسية عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 167
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من أذاع عمدا في زمن الحرب أخبارا أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو عمد إلى دعاية مثيرة وكان من شأن ذلك إلحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن الدولة أو بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة أو إثارة الفزع بين الناس أو إضعاف الروح المعنوية في الدولة .
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة أجنبية، فإذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة معادية كانت العقوبة السجن المؤبد
مادة 168
يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين :
1:كل من طار فوق مناطق من إقليم الدولة على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطات المختصة
2:كل من قام بأخذ صور أو رسوم أو خرائط لمواضع أو أماكن على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطات المختصة .
3:كل من دخل بغير ترخيص من السلطات المختصة حصنا أو إحدى منشآت الدفاع أو معسكرا أو مكانا خيمت أو استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة أو سفينة حربية أو تجارية أو طائرة أو سيارة حربية أو أي محل حربي أو محلا أو مصنعا يباشر فيه عمل لمصلحة الدفاع عن الوطن ويكون الجمهور ممنوعا من دخوله .
4:كل من وجد في أماكن حظرت السلطات العسكرية الإقامة أو الوجود فيها .
فإذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب أو باستعمال وسيلة من الوسائل الخداع أو الغش التخفي أو إخفاء الشخصية أو الجنسية أو المهنة أو الصفة كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين وفي حالة اجتماع هذين الظرفين تكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت .
ويعاقب على الشروع في الجنح المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بالحبس أو الغرامة
مادة 169
يعاقب بالحبس و بالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نشر أو أذاع أو سلم لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها بأية صورة وعلى أي وجه وبأية وسيلة كانت أخبارا أو معلومات أو أشياء أو مكاتبات أو وثائق أو خرائط أو رسوما أو صورا أو غير ذلك مما يكون خاصا بالدوائر الحكومية أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) وكان محظورا من الجهة المختصة نشره أو إذاعته
مادة 170
يعتبر سرا من أسرار الدفاع عن الدولة:
1:المعلومات الحربية والسياسية والاقتصادية التي لا يعلمها بحكم طبيعتها إلا الأشخاص الذين لهم صفة في ذلك والتي تقتضي مصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد أن تبقى سرا على من عداهم .
2:المكاتبات والمحررات والوثائق والرسوم والخرائط والتصميمات والصور وغيرها من الأشياء التي قد يؤدي
كشفها إلى إفشاء معلومات مما أشير إليه في الفقرة السابقة والتي تقتضي مصلحة الدفاع عن البلاد أن تبقى سرا على غير من يناط بهم حفظها أو استعمالها.
3:الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وتشكيلاتها وتحركاتها وعتادها وتموينها وأفرادها وغير ذلك مما له مساس بالشئون العسكرية والخطط الحربية ما لم يكن قد صدر إذن كتابي من السلطات العسكرية بنشره أو إذاعته .
4:الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالتدابير والإجراءات التي تتخذ لكشف الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وضبط الجناة وكذلك الأخبار والمعلومات الخاصة بسير التحقيق والمحاكمة إذا حظرت سلطة التحقيق أو المحكمة المختصة إذاعتها .
مادة 171
يعاقب باعتباره شريكا بالتسبب في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل :
1:كل من كان عالما بنيات الجاني وقدم إليه إعانة أو وسيلة للتعيش أو سكنا أو مأوى أو مكانا للاجتماع أو غير ذلك من التسهيلات وكذلك كل من حمل رسائله أو سهل له البحث عن موضوع الجريمة أو إخفائه أو نقله أو إبلاغه .
2:كل من أخفى أشياء استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب الجريمة أو تحصلت منها وهو عالم بذلك .
3:كل من أتلف أو اختلس أو أخفى أو غير عمدا مستندا من شأنه تسهيل كشف الجريمة أو أدلتها أو عقاب مرتكبها
مادة 172
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت أو بالحبس كل من اشترك في اتفاق جنائي سواء كان الغرض منه ارتكاب جرائم من المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل أو اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود من الاتفاق الجنائي .
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من حرض على الاتفاق أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته ومع ذلك إذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة واحدة معينه أو اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود حكم بالعقوبة المقررة لهذه الجريمة.
ويعاقب بالحبس كل من دعا آخر للانضمام إلى اتفاق من هذا القبيل ولم تقبل دعوته
مادة 173
يعفى من العقوبات المقررة للجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بما يعلمه عنها قبل البدء في ارتكاب الجريمة وقبل البدء في التحقيق .
و يجوز للمحكمة الإعفاء من العقوبة إذا حصل البلاغ بعد تنفيذ الجريمة وقبل البدء في التحقيق . كما يجوز للمحكمة تخفيف العقوبة إذا سهل الجاني للسلطات المختصة أثناء التحقيق أو المحاكمة القبض على أحد من مرتكبي الجريمة
مادة 174
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من شرع بالقوة في قلب نظام الحكم أو الاستيلاء عليه
مادة 175
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من اعتدى على سلامة رئيس الدولة أو على حريته أو تعمد تعريض حياته أو حريته للخطر ، ويسرى هذا الحكم على نفس الجرائم إذا ارتكبت ضد نائب رئيس الدولة أو أعضاء المجلس الأعلى للاتحاد
مادة 176
يعاقب بالحبس من أهان بإحدى طرق العلانية رئيس الدولة أو علمها أو شعارها الوطني
مادة 177
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت أو المؤبد من لجأ إلى العنف أو التهديد أو أي وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة لحمل رئيس الدولة على أداء عمل من اختصاصه قانونا أو على الامتناع عنه .
مادة 178
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من لجأ إلى العنف أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة لحمل رئيس الوزراء أو نائبه أو أحد الوزراء أو رئيس المجلس الوطني الاتحادي أو أحد أعضائه على أداء عمل من اختصاصه قانونا أو على الامتناع عنه
مادة 179
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من اعتدى على سلامة رئيس دولة أجنبية أو على حريته أو تعمد تعريض حياته أو حريته للخطر ، ولا ترفع الدعوى في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة إلا من النائب العام
مادة 180
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أنشاء أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار جمعية أو هيئة منظمة أو فرعا لإحداها تهدف إلى قلب نظام الحكم في الدولة أو إلى الترويج له متى كان استعمال القوة ملحوظا في ذلك .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من انضم إلى جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو فرعا لإحداها أو
اشترك فيها مع علمه بأغراضها .
ويعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تسلم أو حصل مباشرة أو بالوساطة بأية طريقة كانت أموالا من أي نوع كان من شخص أو هيئة من خارج الدولة متى كان ذلك في سبيل الترويج لشيء مما نص عليه في هذه المادة
مادة 181
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف درهم كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار في الدولة بغير ترخيص من الحكومة جمعية أو هيئة أو تنظيما من أي نوع كان ذا صفة دولية أو فرعا لأي منها .
ويضاعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة إذا حصل الترخيص بناء على بيانات كاذبة .
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألفي درهم كل من انضم إلى جمعية أو هيئة أو تنظيم أو فرع مما ذكر الفقرة الأولى
مادة 182
تحكم المحكمة في الأحوال المبينة في المادتين (181،180) بحل الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع المذكورة فيهما وإغلاق أمكنتها .
وتحكم المحكمة في جميع الأحوال المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة بمصادرة النقود والأمتعة والأوراق وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو يكون موجودا في الأمكنة المخصصة لاجتماع هذه الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع كما تحكم مصادرة كل مال يكون داخلا ضمن أملاك المحكوم عليه إذا ثبت أن هذا المال هو في الواقع مورد مخصص للصرف منه على الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع المذكورة
مادة 183
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من تولى لغرض إجرامي قيادة فرقة أو قسم من الجيش أو قسم من الأسطول أو سفينة حربية أو طائرة حربية أو نقطة عسكرية أو ميناء أو مدينة بغير تكليف من الحكومة أو بغير سبب مشروع .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من استمر رغم الأمر الصادر إليه من الحكومة في قيادة عسكرية أيا كانت وكل رئيس قوة عسكرية استبقاها بعد صدور أمر الحكومة بتسريحها
مادة 184
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل شخص له حق الأمر في أفراد القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة طلب إليهم أو كلفهم العمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة إذا كان ذلك لغرض إجرامي .
فإذا ترتب على الجريمة تعطيل تنفيذ أوامر الحكومة كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد أما من دونه من رؤساء العساكر أو قادتهم الذين أطاعوه مع علمهم بنيته الإجرامية فيعاقبون بالسجن المؤقت
مادة 185
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنين من حرض الجند على الخروج عن الطاعة أو على التحول عن أداء واجباتهم العسكرية
مادة 186
يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من ألف عصابة هاجمت طائفة من السكان أو قاومت بالسلاح رجال السلطة العامة لمنع تنفيذ القوانين وكذلك من تولى زعامة عصابة من هذا القبيل أو تولى فيها قيادة ما .
أما من انضم إلى تلك العصابة ولم يشترك في تأليفها ولم يتقلد فيها قيادة ما فيعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت
مادة 187
يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من قلد نفسه رياسة عصابة حاملة للسلاح أو تولى فيها قيادة ما أو أدار حركتها أو نظمها وكان ذلك بقصد اغتصاب أو نهب الأراضي أو الأموال المملوكة للدولة أو لجماعة من الناس أو مقامة القوة العسكرية المكلفة بمطاردة مرتكبي هذه الجرائم ويعاقب من عدا هؤلاء من أفراد العصابة بالسجن المؤقت
مادة 188
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من جلب إلى العصابة المذكورة في المادة السابقة أو أعطاها أسلحة أو مهمات أو آلات تستعين بها على تحقيق غرضها وهو يعلم ذلك أو بعث إليها بالمؤن أو جمع لها أموالا أو دخل في مخابرات إجرامية بأية كيفية كانت مع رؤساء تلك العصابة أو مديريها وكذلك من قدم لهم مساكن أو محلات يأوون إليها أو يجتمعون فيها وهو يعلم غايتهم وصفتهم
مادة 189
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من شرع بالقوة في احتلال أحد المباني العامة أو المخصصة لدوائر حكومية أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) .
فإذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مسلحة يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد من ألف العصابة وكذلك من تولى زعامتها أو تولى فيها قيادة ما
مادة 190
يعاقب بالحبس كل من أتلف عمدا مباني أو أملاكا عامة أو مخصصة لدوائر حكومية أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5).
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا نشأ عن الجريمة تعطيل مرفق عام أو أعمال ذات منفعة عامة أو إذا ترتب عليها جعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر .
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن هياج أو فتنة أو بقصد إحداث الرعب بين الناس أو إشاعة الفوضى.
ويسري حكم هذه المادة على هدم أو إتلاف المنشآت أو الوحدات الصحية المتنقلة أو المواد أو الأدوات الموجودة فيها أو تعطيل شيء فيها أو جعله غير صلاح للاستعمال ويحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال بدفع قيمة الشيء الذي أتلفه
مادة 191
كل من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (174 ،175 ،178،177 ،183 ،184 ،186 ،187) والفقرة الثالثة من المادة (190) يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا لم يترتب على هذا التحريض أثر
مادة 192
يعاقب بالسجن لمدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من اشترك في اتفاق كان من الغرض منه ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد المشار إليها في المادة السابقة أو اتخذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود منه .
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من حرض على الاتفاق أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته .
ومع ذلك إذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة معينة واتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود وكانت عقوبتها أخف مما نصت عليه الفقرتان السابقتان فلا توقع عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة .
ويعفى من العقوبات المقررة في الفقرات الثلاث الأولى كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بقيام الاتفاق ومن اشتركوا فيه قبل البدء في ارتكاب أية جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها
مادة 193
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من صنع أو أستورد متفجرات دون الحصول على ترخيص بذلك .
ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من حاز أو أحرز متفجرات دون ترخيص بذلك.
ويعتبر في الحكم المتفجرات كل مادة تدخل في تركيبها ويصدر بتحديدها قرار من الوزير المختص وكذلك الأجهزة والآلات والأدوات التي تستخدم في صنعها أو تفجيرها
مادة 194
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من استعمل متفجرات في ارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 189 و190
مادة 195
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من استعمل عمدا أو شرع في استعمال المتفجرات استعمالا من شأنه تعريض حياة الناس للخطر
مادة 196
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من استعمل المتفجرات عمدا أو شرع في ذلك وكان من شأن هذا الاستعمال تعريض أموال الغير للخطر .
فإذا أحدث الانفجار ضررا جسيما بتلك الأموال كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت
مادة 197
يعاقب بالحبس كل من حرض غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية على عدم الانقياد للقوانين أو حسن أمرا يعد جريمة
مادة 198
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حرض بطريقة من طرق العلانية على بغض طائفة من الناس أو على الازدراء بها إذا كان من شأن هذا التحريض اضطراب الأمن العام
مادة 199
للمحكمة أن تحكم بعقوبة الإعدام في أية جناية منصوص عليها في هذا الفصل إذا وقعت في زمن الحرب بقصد إعانة العدو أو الإضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شأنها تحقيق الغرض المنشود .
مادة 200
لا يحكم بعقوبة ما على من كان في زمرة العصابات أو الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل ولم يكن له فيها رياسة أو قيادة ما وانفصل عنها عند أول تنبيه من السلطات المدنية أو العسكرية ، أو بعد التنبيه إذا لم يكن قد قبض عليه إلا بعيدا عن أماكن الاجتماع وبلا مقاومة ، وفي هاتين الحالتين لا يعاقب إلا على ما يكون قد ارتكبه شخصيا من جرائم
مادة 201
يعفى من العقوبة من بادر من الجناة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن وقوع الجريمة قبل الكشف عنها ، فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقاب متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط باقي الجناة
مادة 202
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خرب بأية وسيلة مصنعا أو أحد ملحقاته أو مرافقة أو مستودعا للمواد الأولية أو المنتجات أو السلع الاستهلاكية أو غير ذلك من الأموال الثابتة أو المنقولة المعدة لتنفيذ خطة التنمية .
مادة 203
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة من حرض بإحدى طرق العلانية على سحب الأموال المودعة في المصارف أو الصناديق العامة أو على بيع سندات الدولة وغيرها من السندات العامة أو على الإمساك عن شراءها .
مادة 204
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت وبالغرامة كل من قلد أو زيف أو زور بأية كيفية كانت سواء بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره عملة ورقية أو معدنية متداولة قانونا في الدولة أو في دولة أخرى أو سندا ماليا حكوميا .
ويعتبر تزييفا في العملة المعدنية إنقاص شيء من معدنها أو طلاؤها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بعملة أخرى أكثر منها قيمة
مادة 205
يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة في المادة السابقة كل من أدخل بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره في الدولة أو أخرج منها عملة أو سندا مما ذكر في المادة السابقة متى كانت العملة أو السند مقلدا أو مزورا، وكذلك كل من روج شيئا من ذلك أو تعامل به أو حازه بقصد الترويج أو التعامل وهو في كل ذلك على علم بالتقليد أو التزييف أو التزوير
مادة 206
إذا ترتب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين هبوط سعر العملة الوطنية أو السندات المالية الحكومية أو زعزعة الثقة المالية في الأسواق الداخلية أو الخارجية تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد .
مادة 207
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من روج عمله معدنية أو ورقية بطل العمل بها أو أعادها إلى التعامل أو أدخلها في البلاد مع علمه بذلك .
مادة 208
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألفي درهم كل من قبل بحسن نية عملة معدنية أو ورقية أو سنداً ماليا حكوميا مقلدا أو مزيفا ثم تعامل في شيء من ذلك بعد علمه بالتقليد أو التزييف أو التزوير .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من أبى قبول عملة وطنية صحيحة بالقيمة المحددة لها قانونا
مادة 209
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل من صنع آلات أو أدوات أو أشياء غير ذلك مما خصص لتقليد أو تزييف أو تزوير شيء مما ذكر في المادة (204) أو حصل عليه بقصد استعماله لهذا الغرض .
ويعاقب بالحبس كل من حاز تلك الآلات أو الأدوات أو الأشياء مع علمه بأمرها
مادة 210
يعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية قبل استعمال العملة أو السند المقلد أو المزيف أو المزور وقبل الكشف عن الجريمة ، فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقاب متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط باقي الجناة
مادة 211
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من قلد أو زور بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره خاتم الدولة أو خاتم أو إمضاء رئيس الدولة أو أي من حكام الإمارات أو أحد أختام أو دمغات أو علامات الحكومة ودوائرها أو إدارتها أو أحد الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) أو خاتم أو إمضاء أو علامة أحد موظفيها أو الدمغات الحكومية للذهب أو الفضة أو غيرها من المعادن الثقيلة أو الثمينة .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من استعمل شيئا مما تقدم أو أدخله في البلاد مع علمه بتقليده أو تزويره
مادة 212
إذا كانت الأختام أو الدمغات أو العلامات التي وقعت في شأنها الجرائم المبينة في المادة السابقة خاصة بشخص اعتباري غير ما ذكر بها كانت العقوبة الحبس
مادة 213
يعاقب بالحبس كل من استعمل بغير حق خاتم الدولة أو خاتم رئيس الدولة أو خاتم أحد حكام الإمارات أو أحد أختام أو دمغات أو علامات الحكومة أو دوائرها أو إدارتها أو أحد الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) أو خاتم أحد موظفيها وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمصلحة عامة أو خاصة
مادة 214
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من قلد أو زور اللوحات المعدنية أو العلامات الأخرى التي تصدر عن الإدارات الحكومية تنفيذا للقوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من استعمل شيئا من ذلك مع علمه بتقليده أو بتزويره. وكذلك كل من استعمل لوحة أو علامة صحيحة مما ذكر لا حق له في استعمالها
مادة 215
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف درهم كل من صنع أو وزع أو عرض للبيع مطبوعات أو نماذج مهما كانت طريقة صنعها - تشابه بهيئتها الظاهرة العلامات أو الطوابع الحكومية الخاصة بالبريد أو المواصلات السلكية أو اللاسلكية أو التي تصدر في إحدى البلاد الداخلة في اتحاد البريد الدولي ويعتبر في حكم العلامات والطوابع المذكورة قسائم المجاوبة الدولية البريدية
مادة 216
تزوير المحرر هو تغيير الحقيقة فيه بإحدى الطرق المبينة فيما بعد تغييرا من شأنه إحداث ضرر و بنية استعماله كمحرر صحيح .
و يعد من طرق التزوير :
1:إدخال تغيير على محرر موجود سواء بالإضافة أو الحذف أو التغيير في كتابة المحرر أو الأرقام أو العلامات أو الصور الموجودة فيه.
2:وضع إمضاء أو ختم مزور أو تغيير إمضاء أو ختم بصمة صحيحة .
3:الحصول بطريق المباغتة أو الغش على إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة لشخص دون علم بمحتويات المحرر أو دون رضاء صحيح به .
4:اصطناع محرر أو تقليده ونسبته إلى الغير .
5:ملء ورقة ممضاة أو مختومة أو مبصومة على بياض بغير موافقة صاحب الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة .
6:انتحال الشخصية أو استبدالها في محرر أعد لإثباتها .
7:تحريف الحقيقة في محرر حال تحريره فيما أعد لإثباته.
مادة 217
يعاقب عل التزوير في محرر رسمي بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات ويعاقب على التزوير في محرر غير رسمي بالحبس .
وذلك كله ما لم ينص عليه غيره
مادة 218
المحرر الرسمي هو الذي يختص موظف عام بمقتضى وظيفته بتحريره أو بالتدخل في تحريره على أية صورة أو إعطائه الصفة الرسمية .
أما ما عدا ذلك من المحررات فهو محرر غير رسمي
مادة 219
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل طبيب أو قابلة أصدر شهادة أو بيانا مزورا في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو غير ذلك مما يتصل بمهنته مع علمه بذلك ولو وقع الفعل نتيجة رجاء أو توصية أو وساطة
مادة 220
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم من قرر في إجراءات تتعلق بتحقيق الوفاة أو الوراثة أو الوصية الواجبة أمام السلطة المختصة بإصدار الاعلام أقوال غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المرغوب إثباتها وهو يجهل حقيقتها أو يعلم أنها غير صحيحة وذلك متى ضبط الإعلام على أساس هذه الأقوال
مادة 221
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم من أعطى بيانا كاذبا عن محل إقامته وكذلك من انتحل اسما غير اسمه في تحقيق قضائي أو إداري
مادة 222
يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة التزوير بحسب الأحوال من استعمل المحرر المزور مع علمه بتزويره .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها بحسب الأحوال من استعمل محررا صحيحا باسم شخص غيره أو انتفع به بغير حق
مادة 223
لا تسري أحكام هذا الفرع على أحوال التزوير المنصوص عليها في قوانين عقابية خاصة
مادة 224
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة اختلس مالا وجد في حيازته بسبب وظيفته أو تكليفه
مادة 225
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة استغل وظيفته فاستولى بغير حق على مال للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) أو سهل ذلك لغيره
مادة 226
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة له شأن في تحصيل الضرائب أو الرسوم أو الغرامات أو نحوها طلب أخذ ما ليس مستحقا أو ما يزيد على المستحق مع علمه بذلك
مادة 227
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة عهد إليه بالمحافظة على مصلحة للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) في صفقة أو عملية أو قضية وأضر عمدا بهذه المصلحة ليحصل على ربح لنفسه أو لغيره
مادة 228
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة له شأن في إعداد أو إدارة أو تنفيذ المقاولات أو التوريدات أو الأشغال أو التعهدات المتعلقة بالدولة أو بإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) انتفع مباشرة أو بالوساطة من عمل من الأعمال المذكورة أو حصل لنفسه أو لغيره على عمولة بمناسبة أي شيء من شئونها .
مادة 229
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات من ارتكب عمدا غشا في تنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو توريد أو غيره من العقود الإدارية ارتبط بها مع الحكومة أو إحدى الجهات المنصوص عليها في المادة (5) وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا ترتب على الجريمة ضرر جسيم ، أو إذا كان الغرض من العقد الوفاء بمتطلبات الدفاع والأمن متى كان الجاني عالما بهذا الغرض .
ويعاقب بأي من العقوبتين - حسب الأحوال - المتعاقدون من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء إذا كان الغش راجعا إلى فعلهم
مادة 230
فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة للجرائم الواردة في هذا الفصل يحكم على الجاني بالرد وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة المال موضوع الجريمة أو المتحصل منها
مادة 231
إذا ترك ثلاثة على الأقل من الموظفين العامين عملهم أو امتنعوا عمدا عن تأدية واجب من واجبات وظيفتهم متفقين على ذلك أو مبتغين منه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع عوقب كل منهم بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان الترك أو الامتناع من شأنه أن يجعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر أو كان من شأنه أن يحدث اضطرابا أو فتنة بين الناس أو إذا عطل مصلحة عامة أخرى أو كان الجاني محرضا
مادة 232
يعاقب بالحبس كل من اعتدى على حق الموظفين العامين في العمل وذلك باستعمال القوة أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة غير مشروعة
مادة 233
يعاقب بالحبس أو الغرامة كل من يوقف العمل من المتعهدين أو من القائمين بإدارة مرفق عام متى كان ذلك بدون مبرر وترتب عليه تعطيل أداء الخدمة العامة أو انتظامها
مادة 234
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعد بشيء من ذلك لأداء عمل أو الامتناع عن عمل إخلالا بواجبات وظيفته .
فإذا كان أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه واجبا تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز عشرة سنوات .
ويسري حكم هذه المادة ولو كان الموظف العام أو المكلف بخدمة عامة يقصد عدم أداء العمل أو عدم الامتناع عنه
مادة 235
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع عقب تمام العمل أو الامتناع عنه إخلالا بواجبات وظيفته .
فإذا كان أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه واجبا تكون العقوبة الحبس
مادة 236
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشيء من ذلك لأداء عمل أو للامتناع عن عمل لا يدخل في أعمال وظيفته
مادة 237
يعاقب بالحبس كل من عرض على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة ولو لم يقبل منه عرضه عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشيء من ذلك لأداء عمل أو للامتناع عن عمل إخلالا بواجبات الوظيفة .
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة كل من توسط لدي الراشي أو المرتشي لعرض رشوة أو لطلبها أو لقبولها أو لأخذها أو الوعد بها
مادة 238
يحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال المبينة في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل بغرامة تساوي ما طلب أو قبل به على ألا تقل عن ألف درهم . كما يحكم بمصادرة العطية التي قبلها الموظف العام أو المكلف بخدمة عامة أو التي عرضت عليه
مادة 239
يعفى الراشي أو الوسيط إذا بادر بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن الجريمة أو اعترف بها قبل اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى .
فإذا حصل الاعتراف بعد اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى عد ذلك عذرا مخففا
مادة 240
يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة قبض على شخص أو حبسه أو حجزه في غير الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون
مادة 241
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أجرى تفتيش شخص أو مسكنة أو محله في غير الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون أو دون مراعاة الشروط المبينة فيه مع علمه بذلك .
مادة 242
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل موظف عام استعمل التعذيب أو القوة أو التهديد بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره مع متهم أو شاهد أو خبير لحمله على الاعتراف بجريمة أو على الإدلاء بأقوال أو معلومات في شأنها أو لكتمان أمر من الأمور
مادة 243
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل موظف عام عاقب أو أمر بعقاب المحكوم عليه بأشد من العقوبة المحكوم بها أو بعقوبة لم يحكم بها عليه
مادة 244
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة و لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كل موظف عام له شأن في إدارة أو حراسة إحدى المنشآت العقابية أو غيرها من المنشآت أو المؤسسات المعدة لتنفيذ التدابير الجنائية أو تدابير الدفاع الاجتماعي إذا قبل إيداع شخص في المنشأة أو المؤسسة بغير أمر من السلطة المختصة أو استبقاءه بعد المدة المحددة في هذا الأمر أو امتنع عن تنفيذ الأمر بإطلاق سراحه
مادة 245
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبغرامة لا تقل عن عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أستعمل القسوة مع أحد من الناس اعتمادا على سلطة وظيفته فأخل بشرفه أو أحدث آلاما ببدنه
مادة 246
يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام استغل سلطة وظيفته في وقف أو تعطيل تنفيذ أحكام القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة أو القرارات أو الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أي حكم أو أمر صادر من جهة قضائية مختصة أو في تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو الضرائب أو الرسوم المقررة للحكومة
مادة 247
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل موظف في دوائر البريد أو البرق أو الهاتف ، وكل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة فتح أو أتلف أو أخفى رسالة أو برقية أودعت أو سلمت للدوائر المذكورة أو سهل ذلك لغيره أو أفشى سرا تضمنته الرسالة أو البرقية أو المكالمة الهاتفية .
مادة 248
يعاقب بالحبس أو الغرامة كل من استعمل القوة أو العنف أو التهديد مع موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة بنية حمله بغير حق على أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو على الامتناع عنه ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده ، فإذا بلغ مقصده تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا وقعت الجريمة مع سبق الإصرار أو من أكثر من شخص يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا أو إذا صاحب الجريمة ضرب
مادة 249
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم من تعدى على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أو قاومه بالقوة أو بالعنف ، وذلك أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته أو خدمتة ، وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا حصل مع التعدي أو المقاومة ضرب .
ويعد ظرفا مشددا وقوع إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة مع سبق الإصرار أو من أكثر من شخص أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا ظاهرا
مادة 250
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت أو الحبس كل من انتحل وظيفة من الوظائف العامة ، ويعاقب بذات العقوبة من تدخل في وظيفة أو خدمة عامة . أو أجرى عملا من أعمالها أو من مقتضياتها دون أن يكون مختصا أو مكلفا به وذلك لتحقيق غرض غير مشروع أو للحصول لنفسه أو لغيره على مزية من أي نوع .
مادة 251
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل من ارتدى علنا وبغير حق زيا رسميا أو كسوة يخص بها القانون فئة من الناس أو ارتدى كسوة خاصة برتبة أعلى من رتبته . وكذلك كل من حمل نيشانا أو وساما أو إشارة أو علامة لوظيفة أو انتحل لقبا من الألقاب العلمية أو الجامعية المعترف بها رسميا أو رتبة من الرتب العسكرية أو صفة نيابية عامة ، ويسري هذا الحكم كذلك إذا كان الزي أو الوسام أو غيرهما مما ذكر لدولة أجنبية
مادة 252
يجوز للمحكمة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين أن تأمر بنشر الحكم أو خلاصته بالوسيلة المناسبة على نفقة المحكوم عليه
مادة 253
من شهد زورا أمام سلطة قضائية أو هيئة لها صلاحية استماع الشهود بعد حلف اليمين أو أنكر الحقيقة أو كتم بعض أو كل ما يعرفه عن وقائع القضية التي يسأل عنها سواء أكان الشخصالذي أدى الشهادة شاهدا مقبول الشهادة أم لم يكن ، أو كانت شهادته قد قبلت في تلك الإجراءات أم لم تقبل يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر .
وإذا وقع منه هذا الفعل في أثناء تحقيق جناية أو المحاكمة عنها حكم عليه بالسجن المؤقت ، وإذا نجم عن الشهادة الكاذبة حكم بالإعدام أو بعقوبة السجن المؤبد عوقب شاهد الزور بذات العقوبة
مادة 254
يعفى من العقوبة :
"أ""الشاهد الذي أدى الشهادة في أثناء تحقيق جنائي إذا رجع عن الشهادة الكاذبة قبل أن يختم التحقيق ، وقبل أن يبلغ عنه ."
"ب" "الشاهد الذي شهد في أية محاكمة إذا رجع عن شهادته الكاذبة قبل أي حكم في أساس الدعوى ولو غير نهائي
مادة 255
يعفى من العقوبة :
- الشاهد الذي يحتمل أن يتعرض - إذا قال الحقيقة - الضرر الفاحش له مساس بحريته أو شرفه أو يعرض لهذا الضرر الفاحش زوجة ولو طالقا ، أو أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو أخواته أو أصهاره من الدرجات ذاتها ." 
- الشاهد الذي أفضى أمام المحكمة باسمه وكنيته وشهرته ولم يكن من الواجب استماعه كشاهد أو كان من الواجب تأنيبه إلى أن له أن يمتنع عن الشهادة إذا شاء" 
- وفي الحالتين السابقتين إذا عرضت شهادة الزور شخصا آخر لملاحقة قانونية أو لحكم عوقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر
مادة 256
تخفض العقوبة إلى النصف عن الشخص الذي أديت شهادة الزور بتحريض منه إذا كان الشاهد يعرضه حتما لو قال الحقيقة أو يعرض أحد أقاربه لضرر كالذي أوضحته الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة
مادة 257
الخبير الذي تعينه السلطة القضائية في دعوى مدنية أو جنائية و يجزم بأمر مناف الحقيقة ويؤوله تأويلا غير صحيح مع علمه بحقيقته يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ، ويمنع من أن يكون خبيرا فيما بعد . ويحكم بالسجن المؤقت إذا كانت مهمة الخبير تتعلق بجناية.
وتطبق أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين على المترجم الذي يترجم عمدا ترجمة غير صحيحة في قضية مدنية أو جنائية
و تطبق على الخبير والمترجم أحكام المادة (255) .
مادة 258
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل طبيب أو قابلة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشيء من ذلك نظير أدائه الشهادة زورا في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو أدى الشهادة بذلك نتيجة لرجاء أو توصية أو وساطة ويسري في هذه الحالة حكم الفقرة الثانية من المادة (253) .
مادة 259
مع عدم الاخلال بحكم المادة (243) يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة و بالغرامة التي لاتجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من استعمل التعذيب أو القوة أو التهديد ، أو عرض عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشيء من ذلك لحمل آخر على كتمان أمر من الأمور أو الإدلاء بأقوال أو معلومات غير صحيحة أمام أية جهة قضائية .
مادة 260
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل من ألزم من الخصوم في مادة مدنية اليمين أو ردت عليه فحلف كذبا .
ويعفى الجاني من العقوبة إذا رجع إلى الحق بعد أدائه اليمين الكاذبة وقبل صدور حكم في موضوع الدعوى التي أديت اليمين فيها
مادة 261
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من كلف بأداء الشهادة أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية فامتنع عن حلف اليمين أو عن أداء الشهادة ما لم يكن الامتناع عن أدائها لعذر مقبول .
ويعفى الجاني من العقوبة إذا عدل عن امتناعه قبل صدور الحكم في موضوع الدعوى
مادة 262
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم أوباحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أخل بإحدى طرق العلانية بمقام قاض أو أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة في شأن أية دعوى أو بمناسبتها
مادة 263
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أمورا بقصد التأثير في القضاة الذين نيط بهم الفصل في دعوى مطروحة عليهم أو في أعضاء النيابة العامة أو في غيرهم من المكلفين بالتحقيق أو بأعمال الخبرة أو في الشهود الذين قد يطلبون لأداء الشهادة في دعوى أو تحقيق ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أمورا بقصد منع شخص من الإفضاء بمعلومات لجهات الاختصاص أو التأثير في الرأي العام لمصلحة طرف في الدعوى أو في التحقيق أو ضده.
وإذا كانت الأمور المنشورة كاذبة عوقب الجاني بالحبس والغرامة
مادة 264
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية :
1:أخبارا في شأن تحقيق قائم في جريمة أو وثيقة من وثائق هذا التحقيق إذا كانت سلطة التحقيق قد حظرت إذاعة شيء منه .
2:أخبار بشأن التحقيقات أو الإجراءات في دعاوى النسب أو الزوجية أو الحضانة أو الطلاق أو النفقة أو التفريق أو الزنا أو القذف أو إفشاء الأسرار .
3:أسماء أو صور المتهمين الأحداث .
4:أسماء أو صور المجني عليهم في جرائم الاعتداء على العرض .
5:أسماء أو صور المحكوم عليهم مع وقف تنفيذ العقوبة .
6:مداولات المحاكم .
7:أخبار في شأن الدعاوى التي قررت المحاكم نظرها في جلسة سرية أو منعت نشرها .
مادة 265
يعاقب بالعقوبة المتقدم ذكرها من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية بغير أمانة وبسوء نية ما جرى في جلسات المحاكم العلنية
مادة 266
يعاقب بالحبس كل من غير بقصد تضليل القضاء حالة الأشخاص أو الأماكن أو الأشياء أو أخفى أدلة الجريمة أو قدم معلومات كاذبة تتعلق بها وهو يعلم عدم صحتها
مادة 267
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من أخفى أو أتلف أو استولى على محرر أو سند أو على أي شيء آخر مقدم إلى إحدى سلطات التحقيق أو في دعوى أمام إحدى جهات القضاء ، وكان ذلك بقصد تضليل القضاء أو سلطة التحقيق .
ويسري هذا الحكم ولو كان المحرر أو السند أو الشيء قد ترك تحت يد من قدمه لحين طلبه
مادة 268
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من كلف طبقا للقانون بتقديم محرر أو أي شيء آخر يفيد في إثبات واقعة معروضة على القضاء فامتنع في غير الحالات التي يجيز له القانون فيها ذلك .
مادة 269
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب بسوء نية فعلا من شأنه عرقلة إجراءات التنفيذ على مال محجوز عليه بناء على حكم قضائي سواء بنقله أو بإخفائه أو بالتصرف فيه أو بإتلافه أو بتغيير معالمه.
وتوقع العقوبة السابقة ولو وقع الفعل من مالك المال أو الحارس عليه
مادة 270
يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة السابقة كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة امتنع عمدا وبغير حق عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر صادر من إحدى المحاكم بعد مضي ثمانية أيام من إنذاره رسميا بالتنفيذ متى كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلا في اختصاصه
مادة 271
يعاقب بالسجن كل من أخفى جثة شخص مات نتيجة حاث ويعاقب بالحبس من دفن الجثة قبل التصريح بالدفن من الجهات المختصه
مادة 272
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل موظف عام مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم أو ضبطها أهمل أو أرجأ الإخبار عن جريمة اتصلت بعلمه . 

ويعاقب بالغرامة كل موظف غير مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم أو ضبطها أهمل أو أرجأ إبلاغ السلطة المختصة بجريمة علم بها في أثناء أو بسبب تأديته وظيفته .
ولا عقاب إذا كان رفع الدعوى في الحالتين المنصوص عليهما في الفقرتين السابقتين معلقا على شكوى .
ويجوز الإعفاء من العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من هذه المادة إذا كان الموظف زوجا لمرتكب الجريمة أو من أصوله أو فروعه أو اخوته أو أخواته أو ممن هم في منزلة هؤلاء من الأقرباء بحكم المصاهرة
مادة 273
يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من قام في أثناء مزاولته مهنة طبية أو صحية بالكشف على شخص متوفى أو بإسعاف مصاب إصابة جسيمة وجدت به علامات تشير إلى أن وفاته أو إصابته من جريمة أو إذا توفرت ظروف أخرى تدعو إلى الاشتباه في سبب الوفاة أو الإصابة ولم يبلغ السلطات بذلك .
مادة 274
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز ألف درهم كل من علم بوقوع جريمة وامتنع عن إبلاغ ذلك إلى السلطات المختصة .
ويجوز الإعفاء من هذه العقوبة إذا كان من امتنع عن الإبلاغ زوجا لمرتكب الجريمة أو من أصوله أو فروعه أو أخوته أو إخوانه أو من هم في منزلة هؤلاء من الأقرباء بحكم المصاهرة.
مادة 275
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أبلغ السلطة القضائية أو الجهات الإدارية عن حوادث أو أخطار لا وجود لها أو عن جريمة يعلم أنها لم ترتكب
مادة 276
يعاقب بالحبس و بالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أبلغ كذبا وبسوء نية السلطة القضائية أو الجهات الإدارية بارتكاب شخص أمرا يستوجب عقوبته جنائيا أو مجازاته إداريا ولو لم يترتب على ذلك إقامة الدعوى الجنائية أو التأديبية وكذلك كل من اختلق أدلة مادية على ارتكاب شخص ما لجريمة خلافا للواقع أو تسبب في اتخاذ إجراءات قانونية ضد شخص يعلم براءته .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة في الحالتين إذا كانت الجريمة المفتراة جناية ، فإذا أفضى الافتراء إلى الحكم بعقوبة جناية عوقب المفتري بذات العقوبة المحكوم بها
مادة 277
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة و بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نزع أو فض أو أتلف ختما من الأختام الموضوعة بناء على أمر من السلطة القضائية أو الجهات الإدارية على محل أو أوراق أو أشياء أخرى أو فوت بأي وسيلة الغرض من وضع هذا الختم وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس .
وإذا استعان الجاني في ارتكاب الجريمة بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
مادة 278
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من نزع أو أتلف أو استولى بغير حق على أوراق أو مستندات أو أشياء محجوز عليها قضائيا أو إداريا ، أو مودعة بناء على حكم أو أمر قضائي أو إداري في الأماكن المعدة لحفظها أو مسلمة إلى شخص كلف بالمحافظة عليها ، وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس أو المكلف بحفظ هذه الأشياء .
وإذا استعان الجاني في الارتكاب الجريمة بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 279
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من عهد إليه المحافظة على ختم وضع بناء على حكم أو أمر قضائي أو إداري وتسبب بإهماله في وقوع إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين.
مادة 280
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من هرب بعد القبض عليه أو حجزه أو حبسه احتياطيا بمقتضى القانون .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر أو بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا وقعت الجريمة باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله .
مادة 281
من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو بمراقبته أو بنقله أو بمرافقته وهرب بإهمال منه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بعقوبة جناية أو متهما في جناية أما في الأحوال الأخرى فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم .
مادة 282
من كان مكلفا بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو مراقبته أو بنقله أو بمرافقته وساعده على الهرب أو سهله له أو تغافل عنه يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية :
اذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالاعدام كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات .
و اذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو كان متهما في جريمة عقوبتها الاعدام كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات و في الاحوال الاخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس
مادة 283
كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة كلف بالقبض على شخص فأهمل في تنفيذ هذا الأمر بقصد معاونته على الفرار من العدالة يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة بحسب الأحوال المبينة فيها .
مادة 284
من مكن مقبوضا عليه من الهرب أو ساعده عليه أو سهله له في غير الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتيه
- إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالإعدام كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات .
- وإذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو كان متهما في جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات
وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر .
وإذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا على أنه لا يجوز بحال أن تتعدى العقوبة الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة التي ارتكبها الهارب .
مادة 285
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من أمد مقبوضا عليه بأسلحة أو بآلات للاستعانة بها على الهرب
مادة 286
من أخفى أو آوى بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره شخصا فر بعد القبض عليه أو متهما في جريمة أو صادرا في حقه أمر بالقبض عليه ، وكذلك كل من أعانه بأية طريقة كانت على الفرار من وجه العدالة مع علمه بذلك يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية :
- إذا كان من أخفى أو سوعد بالإيواء أو أعين على الفرار من وجه العدالة محكوما عليه بالإعدام كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات فإذا كان محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو كان متهما في جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام ، كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات .
وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر .
- وإذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو باستعمال السلاح أو بالتهديد باستعماله عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 287
من علم بوقوع جريمة وأعان مرتكبها على الفرار من وجه العدالة بإخفاء دليل من أدلة الجريمة أو بتقديم معلومات تتعلق بها ، وهو يعلم عدم صحتها أو أعانه بأية طريقة أخرى يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية :
- إذا كان من فر من وجه العدالة متهما في جناية عقوبتها الإعدام تكون العقوبة الحبس .
وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة .
مادة 288
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من هاجم طائرة أو سفينة بقصد الاستيلاء عليها أو على كل أو بعض البضائع التي تحملها أو بقصد إيذاء واحد أو أكثر ممن فيها أو بقصد تحويل مسارها بغير مقتضى .
ويحكم بذات العقوبة إذا وقع الفعل من شخص على متن الطائرة أو السفينة ، وإذا قام الجاني بإعادة الطائرة أو السفينة بعد الاستيلاء عليها مباشرة ولم يكن قد ترتب على فعله الأضرار بها أو بالبضائع التي تحملها أو إيذاء الأشخاص الموجودين عليها إلى قائدها الشرعي أو إلى من له الحق في حيازتها قانونا كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات .
مادة 289
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من عرض عمدا للخطر بأية طريقة كانت سلامة سفينة أو طائرة أو أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل العام .
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا نجم عن الفعل حدوث كارثة لشيء مما ذكر .
مادة 290
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة كل من أحدث تخريبا أو إتلافا بطريق عام أو مطار أو قنطرة أو مجرى مياه صالح للملاحة.
وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت إذا استعمل الجاني المفرقعات أو المتفجرات في ارتكاب الجريمة .
مادة 291
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات كل من عطل عمدا سير إحدى وسائل المواصلات العامة البرية أو المائية أو الجوية.
مادة 292
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تسبب بخطئه في حصول حادث لإحدى وسائل المواصلات العامة المائية أو الجوية أو البرية من شأنه تعطيل سيرها أو تعريض الأشخاص للخطر . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا نجم عن الفعل حدوث كارثة
مادة 293
يعاقب بالحبس كل من عرض لخطر عمدا سلامة وسيلة من وسائل النقل الخاص بأية طريقة كانت
مادة 294
يعاقب بالحبس كل من نزع عمدا إحدى الآلات أو الإشارات اللازمة لمنع الحوادث أو كسرها أو أتلفها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال أو عطلها بأية كيفية كانت .
و تكون العقوبة السجن المؤقت إذا نشأ عن الجريمة كارثة .
مادة 295
إذا انتهز الجاني لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل زمن هياج أو فتنة أو ارتكب الجريمة بالقوة أو التهديد عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
مادة 296
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من نقل أو شرع في نقل مفرقعات أو متفجرات أو مواد قابلة للالتهاب في وسيلة من وسائل المواصلات البرية أو المائية أو الجوية أو في الوسائل أو الطرود البريدية مخالفا القوانين أو اللوائح أو الأنظمة الخاصة بذلك .
مادة 297
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من عطل عمدا وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال السلكية واللاسلكية المخصصة لمنفعة عامة أو قطع أو أتلف شيئا من أسلاكها أو أجهزتها أو حال عمدا دون إصلاحها .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات إذا ارتكب الجريمة في وقت حرب أو فتنة أو هياج أو باستعمال مواد مفرقعة أو متفجرة .
مادة 298
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل من تسبب عمدا في إزعاج غيره باستعمال أجهزة المواصلات السلكية واللاسلكية .
مادة 299
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من عرض عمدا حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر بوضعه مواد أو جراثيم أو أشياء أخرى من شأنها أن يتسبب عنها الموت أو ضرر جسيم بالصحة العامة في بئر أو خزان مياه أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل معد لاستعمال الجمهور .
مادة 300
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة كل من أفسد مياه بئر أو خزان مياه أو أي مستودع عام للمياه أو أي شيء آخر من هذا القبيل معد لاستعمال الجمهور بحيث جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال.
مادة 301
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من أحدث عمدا كسرا أو إتلافا أو نحو ذلك في الآلات أو الأنابيب أو الأجهزة الخاصة بمرفق المياه أو الكهرباء أو الغاز أو البترول ، أو غيرها من المرافق العامة إذا كان من شأن ذلك تعطيل المرفق
مادة 302
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من هدم أو خرب أو أتلف أو أضر عمدا المنشآت الصحية الثابتة أو الوحدات الصحية المتنقلة أو المواد أو الأدوات الموجودة فيها أو عطل عمدا شيئا منها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال .
مادة 303
يعاقب بالحبس كل من عطل عمدا على أية صورة جهازا أو آلة أو غيرها من الأشياء المعدة للإسعاف أو لإطفاء الحريق أو لإنقاذ الغرقى أو لتوقي غير ذلك من الحوادث .
مادة 304
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات كل من أضرم النار عمدا في أبنية أو مصانع أو ورش أو مخازن أو أي عمارات آهلة أو غير آهلة واقعة في مدينة أو قرية ، أو في مركبات السكة الحديدية أو عربات تقل شخصا أو أكثر أو تابعة لقطار فيه شخص أو أكثر من شخص أو سفن ماخرة أو راسية في إحدى المرافئ أو في مركبات هوائية طائرة أو جاثمة في مطار ، أو في أبنية مكونة أو معدة للسكن واقعة خارج الأمكنة الآهلة سواء أكان ذلك كله ملكا للجاني أم لا .
مادة 305
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أضرم النار عمدا :
1:فيما لغيره من حراج أو غابات للاحتطاب أو في بساتين أو مزروعات قبل حصادها.
2:في حراج أو غابات للاحتطاب أو في بساتين أو مزروعات قبل حصادها إذا كانت ملكا له وسرى الحريق إلى ملك غيره فأضر به.
مادة 306
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من يضرم النار عمدا في أبنية غير مسكونة ولا مستعملة للسكني واقعة خارج الأمكنة الآهلة أو في مزروعات أو أكداس من القش أو في حصيد متروك في مكانه أو في حطب مكدس أو مرصوص أو متروك في مكانه سواء أكان لا يملك هذه الأشياء أم كان يملكها فسرت النار إلى ملك الغير فأضرت به .
مادة 307
كل حريق غير ما ذكر اقترف بقصد إلحاق ضرر مادي بالغير أو جر مغنم غير مشروع للجاني أو لآخر ، يعاقب عليه بالحبس والغرامة.
مادة 308
إذا نجم عن الحريق وفاة إنسان عوقب مضرم النار بالإعدام في الحالات التي نصت عليها المادتان ( 304 ،305) وبالسجن المؤبد في الحالات التي نصت عليها المادتان (306 ،307).
مادة 309
تطبق الأحكام السابقة بالشروط نفسها على من يتلف ولو جزئيا أحد الأشياء المذكورة فيها بفعل مادة متفجرة
مادة 310
من تسبب بخطئه في حرق شيء يملكه الغير ، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم .
مادة 311
يعاقب بالحبس بما لا يزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم من نزع آلة وضعت لإطفاء الحرائق أو غير مكانها أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة نفسها من كان مسؤولا بحكم القانون أو الأنظمة على اقتناء آلة لاطفاء الحرائق فأغفل تركيبها وفقا للأصول أو لم يبقها صالحة للعمل دائما .
مادة 312
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم الآتية:
1:الإساءة إلى أحد المقدسات أو الشعائر الإسلامية .
2:سب أحد الأديان السماوية المعترف بها .
3:تحسين المعصية أو الحض عليها أو الترويج لها أو إتيان أي أمر من شأنه الإغراء على ارتكابها . 

4:أكل المسلم لحم الخنزير مع علمه بذلك .
فان وقعت إحدى هذه الجرائم علنا كانت العقوبة الحبس الذي لا يقل عن سنة أو الغرامة.
مادة 313
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألفي درهم :
"أ""كل من جاهر في مكان عام بتناول الأطعمة أو الأشربة أو غير ذلك من المواد المفطرة في نهار رمضان ." 
"ب""كل من أجبر أو حرض أو ساعد على تلك المجاهرة ، ويجوز أيضا إغلاق المحل العام الذي يستخدم لهذا الغرض مدة لا تجاوز شهرا
مادة 314
يصدر وزير الداخلية بالتنسيق مع البلديات المختصة قرارات بإغلاق ما يرى إغلاقه من المحال العامة في نهار رمضان تحقيقا لمنع المجاهرة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة .
ويعاقب المسئول عن إدارة المحل العام إذا خالف قرار الإغلاق بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة
مادة 315
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أساء إلى إحدى المقدسات أو الشعائر المقررة في الأديان الأخرى متى كانت هذه المقدسات والشعائر مصونة وفقا لأحكام الشريعة الإسلامية .
مادة 316
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل من انتهك أو دنس حرمة مكان معد لدفن الموتى أو لحفظ رفاتهم أو انتهك حرمة جثة أو رفات آدمي أو دنسها مع علمه بدلالة فعله .
مادة 317
كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو فرعا لإحداها تهدف إلى مناهضة أو تجريح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي أو ما علم منه بالضرورة أو إلى التبشير بغير هذا الدين أو تدعو إلى مذهب أو فكرة تنطوي على شيء مما تقدم أو إلى تحبيذ ذلك أو الترويج له يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على عشر سنوات
مادة 318
كل من أنضم إلى جمعية أو غيرها مما نص عليه في المادة السابقة أو اشترك فيها أو أعانها بأية صورة مع علمه بأغراضها ، يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات .
مادة 319
كل من ناهض أو جرح الأسس أو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي أو ما علم منه بالضرورة أو نال من هذا الدين أو بشر بغيره أو دعا إلى مذهب أو فكرة تنطوي على شيء مما تقدم أو حبذ ذلك أو روج له يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات.
مادة 320
يحظر عقد أي مؤتمر أو اجتماع في أي مكان بالدولة من أية جماعة أو هيئة أو منظمة إذا كانت هذه الجماعة أو الهيئة أو المنظمة تهدف من هذا الاجتماع سواء بصورة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة إلى مناهضة أو تجريح الأسسأو التعاليم التي يقوم عليها الدين الإسلامي أو ما علم منه بالضرورة أو إلى التبشير بغير هذا الدين
وللسلطة العامة فض مثل هذا المؤتمر أو الاجتماع مع استعمال القوة عند الاقتضاء .
ويعاقب كل من شارك في الإعداد لمثل هذا المؤتمر أو الاجتماع أو اشترك فيه بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على عشر سنوات
مادة 321
إذا وقعت أي من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (318 ،320) من هذا القانون باستعمال القوة أو التهديد أو كان استعمال القوة أو التهديد ملحوظا في ارتكابها عوقب الجاني بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن سبع سنوات.
مادة 322
كل من أحرز محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات تتضمن تحبيذا أو ترويجا لشيء مما نص عليه في المادة (320) وكانت تلك المحررات أو المطبوعات أو التسجيلات معدة للتوزيع أو الإطلاع الغير عليها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة كل شخص حاز أي وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو العلانية تكون قد استعملت لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة نداءات أو أناشيد أو دعاية لمذهب أو جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة ترمى إلى غرض من الأغراض المنصوص عليها في المادة (320)
مادة 323
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل من حصل أو تسلم أموالا بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر من شخص أو هيئة داخل الدولة أو خارجها متى كان ذلك في سبيل القيام بشيء مما نص عليه في المادة (320) .
مادة 324
تكون العقوبة على الشروع في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل في حدود نصف الحدين الأدنى والأقصى للعقوبة المقررة لكل منها .
مادة 325
مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة تحكم المحكمة في الأحوال المبينة في المادة (318) بحل الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع المذكورة وإغلاق أمكنتها .
ويجوز لها أن تحكم بإغلاق الأمكنة التي وقعت فيها الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين (320 ،323) .
كما تحكم المحكمة في جميع الأحوال المشار إليها في الفقرتين السابقتين بمصادرة النقود والأمتعة وغيرهما مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة أو أعد لاستعماله فيها أو يكون موجودا في الأمكنة المخصصة لاجتماع هذه الجمعيات أو التنظيمات أو الفروع .
وتحكم المحكمة بإبعاد المتهم غير المواطن عن البلاد بعد تنفيذ العقوبة المحكوم بها عليه
مادة 326
يعفى من العقوبة كل من بادر من الجناة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد من (317) إلى (324) بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن الجريمة قبل الكشف عنها فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفاؤه من العقوبة متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط باقي الجناة
مادة 327
يعاقب بالسجن كل من أبعد طفلا حديث الولادة عمن له سلطة شرعية عليه ، أو أخفاه أو أبدل به آخر أو نسبه زورا إلى غير والديه.
و إذا ثبت أنه ولد ميتا فتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على شهرين والغرامة التي لا تزيد على ألف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة 328
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من كان متكفلا بطفل وطلبه منه من له الحق في طلبه بمقتضى قرار أو حكم من جهة القضاء وامتنع عن تسليمه إليه
مادة 329
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أي من الوالدين أو الجدين خطف ولده الصغير أو ولد ولده ، بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره ولو بغير تحايل أو إكراه ممن له الحق في حضانته أو حفظه بمقتضى قرار أو حكم من جهة القضاء .
مادة 330
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة والغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من صدر عليه حكم قضائي واجب النفاذ بأداء نفقة لزوجة أو لأحد من أقاربه أو لأي شخص آخر يجب عليه قانونا إعالته أو بأداء أجرة حضانة أو رضاعة أو سكن وامتنع عن الأداء مع قدرته على ذلك مدة ثلاثة أشهر بعد التنبيه عليه بالدفع .
ولا يجوز رفع الدعوى إلا بناء على شكوى من صاحب الشأن .
وإذا أدى المحكوم عليه ما تجمد في ذمته أو قدم كفيلا يقبله صاحب الشأن فلا تنفذ العقوبة
مادة 331
مع عدم الإخلال بالحق في الدية المستحقة شرعا ، يعاقب من ارتكب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بالعقوبات المبينة بها ، وذلك في الحالات التي يمتنع فيها توقيع عقوبة القصاص.
مادة 332
من قتل نفسا عمدا يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت .
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقع القتل مع الترصد أو مسبوقا بإصرار ، أو مقترنا أو مرتبطا بجريمة أخرى أو إذا وقع على أحد أصول الجاني أو على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته أو خدمته ، أو إذا استعملت فيه مادة سامة أو مفرقعة
مادة 333
الإصرار السابق هو القصد المصمم عليه قبل الفعل لارتكاب جريمة ضد أي شخص وتدبير الوسائل اللازمة لتنفيذ الفعل تدبيرا دقيقا
والترصد هو تربص الإنسان لشخص في جهة أو جهات كثيرة مدة من الزمن طويلة كانت أو قصيرة ليتوصل إلى قتل ذلك الشخص أو الاعتداء عليه بعمل من أعمال العنف.
مادة 334
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من فوجئ بمشاهدة زوجته أو ابنته أو أخته حال تلبسها بجريمة الزنا فقتلها في الحال أو قتل من يزني بها أو قتلها معا ، ويعاقب بالحبس إذا اعتدى عليها أو عليهما اعتداء أفضى إلى موت أو عاهة .
وتعاقب بالسجن المؤقت الزوجة التي فوجئت بمشاهدة زوجها حال تلبسه بجريمة الزنا في مسكن الزوجية فقتلته في الحال أو قتلت من يزني بها أو قتلتهما معا ، وتعاقب بالحبس إذا اعتدت عليه أو عليهما اعتداء أفضى الى موت أو عاهة.
ولا يجوز استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي ضد من يستفيد من هذا العذر .
مادة 335
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين من حرض آخر أو ساعده بأية وسيلة على الانتحار إذا تم الانتحار بناء على ذلك
وإذا كان المنتحر لم يتم الثامنة عشرة أو كان ناقص الإرادة أو الإدراك عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
ويعاقب الجاني بعقوبة القتل عمدا أو الشروع فيه بحسب الأحوال إذا كان المنتحر أو من شرع في الانتحار فاقد الاختيار أو الإدراك
مادة 336
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنين من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة ولم يقصد من ذلك قتلا ولكنه أفضى إلى الموت
وإذا توفر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (332) عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا ويعد ظرفا مشددا كذلك وقوع الفعل من الجاني تحت تأثير حالة سكر أو تخدير ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادتين (60 ،61) .
مادة 337
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين من أحدث بغيره عمدا عاهة مستديمة
وإذا توفر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (332) عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
وتتوفر العاهة المستديمة إذا أدت الإصابة إلى قطع أو انفصال عضو أو بتر جزء منه أو فقد منفعته أو نقصها أو تعطيل وظيفة إحدى الحواس تعطيلا كليا أو جزئيا بصورة دائمة .
ويعتبر في حكم العاهة كل تشويه جسيم لا يحتمل زواله
مادة 338
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة وأفضى الاعتداء إلى عاهة مستديمة دون أن يقصد إحداثها وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات إذا توفر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة (332)، أو كان الجاني تحت تأثير حالة سكر أو تخدير ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادتين (60 ،61) .
مادة 339
يعاقب بالحبس و بالغرامة من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة وأفضى الاعتداء إلى مرضه أو عجزه عن أعماله الشخصية مدة تزيد على عشرين يوما .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة والغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم إذا لم تصل نتيجة الاعتداء إلى درجة الجسامة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة .
وإذا نشأ عن الاعتداء على حبلى إجهاضا ، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
مادة 340
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات من أجهض امرأة حبلى عندا بإعطائها أدوية أو باستعمال وسائل مؤدية إلى ذلك.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة بغير رضائها
مادة 341
إذا وقع الاعتداء المنصوص عليه في المواد (336 ،337 ،338 ،339) والفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة باستعمال سلاح أو عصا أو أية آلة أخرى من واحد أو أكثر ضمن عصبة مؤلفة من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل توافقوا على التعدي والإيذاء ، تكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة لكل منهم وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبة الأشد التي يستحقها من ساهم في الاعتداء أو أية عقوبة أخرى ينص عليها القانون .
وإذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة أثناء الحرب على الجرحى ولو من الأعداء عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 342
يعاقب بالحبس و بالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من تسبب بخطئه في موت شخص.
وتكون العقوبة بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة والغرامة إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول وظيفته أو مهنته أو حرفته أو كان تحت تأثير سكر أو تخدير عند وقوع الحادث أو امتنع حينئذ عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو عن طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات والغرامة إذا نشأ عن الفعل وفاة اكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص ، فإذا توفر ظرف آخر من الظروف الواردة في الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا تزيد على سبع سنوات و الغرامة
مادة 343
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، من تسبب بخطئه في المساس بسلامة جسم غيره ، وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا نشأ عن الجريمة عاهة مستديمة أو إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول وظيفته أو مهنته أو حرفته أو كان الجاني تحت تأثير سكر أو تخدير عند وقوع الحادث أو امتنع عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو عن طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة إذا نشأ عن الجريمة المساس بسلامة أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص فإذا توافر ظرف آخر من الظروف الواردة في الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنين والغرامة
مادة 344
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من خطف شخصا أو قبض عليه أو حجزه أو حرمه من حريته بأية وسيلة بغير وجه قانوني ، سواء أكان ذلك بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره ، وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد في الأحوال الآتية :
1:إذا حصل الفعل بانتحال صفة عامة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو الاتصال بصفة كاذبة .
2:إذا ارتكب الفعل بطريق الحيلة أو صحبة استعمال القوة أو التهديد بالقتل أو بالأذى الجسيم أو أعمال تعذيب بدنية أو نفسية .
3:إذا وقع الفعل من شخصين فأكثر أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا .
4:إذا زادت مدة الخطف أو القبض أو الحجز أو الحرمان من الحرية على شهر .
5:إذا كان المجني عليه أنثى أو حدثا أو مجنونا أو معتوها
6:إذا كان الغرض من الفعل الكسب أو الانتقام أو اغتصاب المجني عليه أو الاعتداء على عرضه أو إلحاق أذى به أو حمله على ارتكاب جريمة .
7:إذا وقع الفعل على موظف عام أثناء تأديته وظيفته أو بسبب ذلك .
وإذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت المجني عليه كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد ويعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للفاعل الأصلي كل من توسط في ارتكاب أية جريمة من الجرائم المشار إليها في هذه المادة ،و كذلك كل من أخفى شخصا مخطوفا مع علمه بذلك
مادة 345
يعفى الجاني من العقاب في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إذا تقدم مختارا إلى السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية قبل اكتشافها مكان وجود المخطوف وأرشد عن هذا المكان وعرف بالجناة الآخرين وترتب على ذلك إنقاذ المخطوف .
مادة 346
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من أدخل في البلاد أو أخرج منها إنسانا بقصد حيازته أو التصرف فيه وكل من حاز أو اشترى أو باع أو عرض للبيع أو تصرف على أي نحو في إنسان على اعتبار أنه رقيق
مادة 347
يعاقب الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أرغم شخصا على العمل بأجر أو بغير أجر لمصلحة خاصة في غير الأحوال التي يجيز فيها القانون ذلك
مادة 348
يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من ارتكب عمدا فعلا من شأنه تعريض حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم أو حرياتهم للخطر .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ترتب على الفعل حدوث ضرر أيا كان مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يقررها القانون . مادة 349
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين من عرض للخطر سواء بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره حدثا لم يتم خمس عشرة سنة أو شخصا عاجزا عن حماية نفسه بسبب حالته الصحية أو العقلية أو النفسية ، وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة بطريق ترك الحدث أو العاجز في مكان خال من الناس أو وقعت من قبل أحد من أصول المجني عليه أو من هو مكلف بحفظه أو رعايته ، فإذا نشأ عن ذلك عاهة مستديمة بالمجني عليه أو موته دون أن يكون الجاني قاصدا ذلك عوقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة الاعتداء المفضي إلى عاهة مستديمة أو بعقوبة الاعتداء المفضي إلى الموت بحسب الأحوال ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها إذا كان التعريض للخطر بحرمان الحدث أو العاجز عمدا من التغذية أو العناية التي تقتضيها حالته متى كان الجاني ملتزما شرعا بتقديمها .
مادة 350
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم من عرض للخطر طفلا لم يتم سبع سنوات وكان ذلك في مكان معمور بالناس سواء أكان ذلك بنفسه أم بوساطة غيره .
مادة 351
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات من هدد آخر كتابة أو شفاهة بارتكاب جناية ضد نفسه أو ماله أو ضد نفس أو مال غيره أو بإسناد أمور خادشة بالشرف أو إفشائها ، وكان ذلك مصحوبا بطلب أو بتكليف بأمر أو الامتناع عن فعل أو مقصود به ذلك
مادة 352
يعاقب بالحبس من هدد آخر بارتكاب جناية ضد نفسه أو ماله أو ضد نفس أو مال غيره أو بإسناد أمور خادشة للشرف أو الاعتبار أو إفشائها في غير الحالات المبينة في المادة السابقة .
مادة 353
كل من هدد آخر بالقول أو بالفعل أو بالإشارة كتابة أو شفاهة أو بوساطة شخص آخر في غير الحالات المبينة في المادتين السابقتين يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم.
مادة 354
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام قانون الأحداث الجانحين والمشردين ، يعاقب بالإعدام كل شخص استخدم الإكراه في مواقعة أنثى أو اللواط مع ذكر ، كما يعتبر الإكراه قائما إذا كان عمر المجني عليه أقل من أربعة عشر عاما وقت ارتكاب الجريمة .
مادة 355
يعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة بالسجن المؤبد
مادة 356
مع عدم الإخلال بالمادتين السابقتين ، يعاقب على جريمة هتك العرض بالرضا بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ، فإذا وقعت الجريمة على شخص ذكرا كان أم أنثى تقل سنة عن أربعة عشر عاما ، أو إذا وقعت الجريمة بالإكراه كانت العقوبة السجن المؤقت .
مادة 357
إذا أفضت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة إلى موت المجني عليه كانت العقوبة الإعدام
مادة 358
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر من أتى علنا فعلا فاضحا مخلا بالحياء ،ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة من ارتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء مع أنثى أو صبي لم يتم الخامسة عشرة ولو في غير علانية .
مادة 359
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من تعرض الأنثى على وجه يخدش حياءها بالقول أو الفعل في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق .
كما يعاقب بذات العقوبة كل رجل تنكر بزي امرأة ودخل مكانا خاصا بالنساء أو محظور دخوله آنذاك لغير النساء، فإذا ارتكب الرجل جريمة في هذه الحالة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 360
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر من وجد في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق يحرض المارة على الفسق بالقول أو الإشارة .
مادة 361
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبغرامة لا تزيد على خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من جهر علانية بنداء أو أغان أو صدر عنه صياح أو خطاب مخالف للآداب وكل من أغرى غيره علانية بالفجور بأية وسيلة كانت .
مادة 362
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل من صنع أو استورد أو صدر أو حاز أو أحرز أو نقل بقصد الاستغلال أو التوزيع أو العرض على الغير كتابات أو رسومات أو صورا أو أفلاما أو رموزا أو غير ذلك من الأشياء إذا كانت مخلة بالآداب العامة .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أعلن عن شيء من الأشياء المذكورة .
مادة 363
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة من حرض ذكرا أو أنثى أو استدرجه أو أغواه بأية وسيلة على ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة أو ساعده على ذلك .
فإذا كانت سن المجني عليه تقل عن الثامنة عشرة عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين وبالغرامة .
مادة 364
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من حرض ذكرا أو أنثى على ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة عن طريق الإكراه أو التهديد أو الحيلة .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تقل عن عشرة سنوات إذا كانت سن من وقعت عليه الجريمة تقل عن الثامنة عشرة ويحكم بالعقوبات السابقة حسب الأحوال على كل من استبقى شخصا بغير رضاه عن طريق الإكراه أو التهديد أو الحيلة في مكان بقصد حمله على ارتكاب فعل أو أكثر من أفعال الفجور أو الدعارة
مادة 365
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من أنشأ أو أدار محلا للفجور أو الدعارة أو لتيسير أسباب ممارستها أو عاون بأية طريقة في إنشائه أو إدارته .
ويحكم في جميع الحالات بإغلاق المحل ولا يصرح بفتحه إلا إذا أعد لغرض مشروع وبعد موافقة النيابة العامة
مادة 366
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من استغل بأية وسيلة بغاء شخص أو فجوره
مادة 367
إذا كان الجاني في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد (363 ،364 ،366) من أصول المجني عليه أو من محارمه أو من المتولين تربيته أو ملاحظته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو خادما عنده أو عند أحداً ممن تقدم ذكرهم عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 368
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من اعتاد ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة
مادة 369
في حالة الحكم بالإدانة في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفرع بعقوبة مقيدة للحرية لمدة سنة فأكثر يوضع المحكوم عليه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة مساوية لمدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.
مادة 370
يفترض علم الجاني بسن المجني عليه في المواد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل
مادة 371
مع عدم الإخلال بأركان وشرائط جريمة القذف المعاقب عليها حدا ، يعاقب من امتنع توقيع حد القذف في شأنه بحسب وصف الجريمة وفقا لأحكام المواد التالية
مادة 372
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم من أسند إلى غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية واقعة من شأنها أن تجعله محلا للعقاب أوللازدراء .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا وقع القذف في حق موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة، أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خدشا لسمعة العائلات أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع وإذا وقع القذف بطريق النشر في إحدى الصحف أو المطبوعات عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
مادة 373
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم من رمي غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية بما يخدش شرفه أو اعتباره دون أن يتضمن ذلك إسناد واقعة معينة .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين والغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم في الحالتين ، أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا وقع السب في حق موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع .
وإذا وقع السب بطريق النشر في إحدى الصحف أو المطبوعات عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
مادة 374
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم إذا وقع القذف أو السب بطريق الهاتف ، أو في مواجهة المجني عليه وبحضور غيره .
وتكون العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم إذا وقع القذف أو السب في مواجهة المجني عليه في غير حضور أحد. ويعد ظرف مشددا إذا وقع القذف أو السب في الحالات المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين في حق موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية الوظيفة أو الخدمة العامة أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خدشا لسمعة العائلات أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع
مادة 375
تنتفي الجريمة إذا أثبت الجاني صحة الواقعة المسندة متى كان إسنادها موجها إلى موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة وكانت الواقعة متصلة بالوظيفة أو الخدمة .
ويجوز في هذه الحالة كذلك إثبات السب إذا كان صادرا من الجاني نفسه ومرتبطا بواقعة القذف .
ولا يجوز الإثبات إذا كانت الواقعة قد مضى عليها أكثر من خمس سنوات أو كانت الجريمة قد انقضت بأحد أسباب الانقضاء أو كان الحكم الصادر فيها قد سقط
مادة 376
لا جريمة فيما يتضمنه دفاع الخصوم الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام المحاكم أو جهات التحقيق من قذف أو سب في حدود حق الدفاع
مادة 377
لا جريمة في إبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بحسن نية بأمر يستوجب مسئولية فاعلة
مادة 378
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة والغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم في الحالتين أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أخبارا أو صورا أو تعليقات تتصل بأسرار الحياة الخاصة أو العائلية للأفراد ولو كانت صحيحة
مادة 379
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن عشرين ألف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من كان بحكم مهنته أو حرفته أو وضعه أو فنه مستودع سر فأفشاه في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا أو استعمله لمنفعته الخاصة أو لمنفعة شخص آخر، وذلك ما لم يأذن صاحب الشأن في السر بافشائه أو استعماله.
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا كان الجاني موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة واستودع السر أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية وظيفته أو خدمته
مادة 380
يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن ثلاثة آلاف درهم من فض رسالة أو برقية بغير رضاء من أرسلت إليه أو استرق السمع في مكالمة هاتفية .
و يعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسة آلاف درهم إذا أفشى الرسالة أو البرقية أو المكالمة لغير من وجهت إليه ودون إذنه متى كان من شأن ذلك إلحاق الضرر بالغير
مادة 381
إذا امتنع توقيع حد السرقة عوقب الجاني تعزيرا بحسب وصف الجريمة وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون
مادة 382
تقع السرقة التعزيرية باختلاس مال منقول مملوك لغير الجاني ، وتسري في شأنها أحكام المواد التالية
مادة 383
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة اجتمعت فيها الظروف الآتية :
1:أن تقع ليلا . 
2:أن تقع من شخصين فأكثر .
3:أن يكون أحد الجناة حاملا سلاحا .
4:أن تقع في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكنى أو أحد ملحقاته إذا كان دخوله بوساطة التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعه أو انتحال صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو غير ذلك من الوسائل غير المشروعة
5:أن تقع بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال سلاح
مادة 384
يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة في الطريق العام أو في إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو المائية أو الجوية في إحدى الأحوال الآتية 
1:واذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فأكثر وكان أحدهم حاملا سلاحا .
2:إذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فأكثر وبطريق الإكراه .
3:إذا وقعت السرقة من شخص يحمل سلاحا وكان ذلك ليلا .
4:إذا وقعت السرقة من شخص يحمل سلاحا وكان ذلك بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح .
مادة 385
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة إذا وقعت بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح سواء كان الغرض من ذلك الحصول على المسروق أو الاحتفاظ به أو الفرار به .
مادة 386
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من ارتكب جريمة سرقة إذا وقعت الجريمة ليلا من شخصين فأكثر يكون أحدهم حاملا سلاحا .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها على السرقة التي تقع ليلا وفي محل مسكون من فاعل واحد يحمل سلاحا .
مادة 387
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة على أسلحة القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة أو ذخيرتها ، وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا توفر فيها ظرف من الظروف المنصوص عليها في المادة (384) .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا وقعت السرقة على مهمات أو أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال في المواصلات السلكية أو اللاسلكية التي تنشئها الحكومة أو ترخص في إنشائها لمنفعة عامة.
مادة 388
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد على سبع سنوات إذا وقعت السرقة في أي من الحالتين الآتيتين
1:ليلا . 
2:من شخص يحمل سلاحا .
ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات ولا تزيد على سبع سنوات إذا وقعت السرقة من أحد العاملين في المكان الذي يعمل به أو إضرارا بمتبوعه
مادة 389
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا وقعت السرقة في أي من الأحوال الآتية: 
1:في أحد الأمكنة المعدة للعبادة .
2:في أحد الأمكنة المسكونة أو المعدة للسكني أو في أحد ملحقاتها .
3:في أحد وسائل النقل أو في محطة أو ميناء أو مطار .
4:بطريق التسور أو الكسر من الخارج ، أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو صحيحة بغير موافقة صاحبها .
5:من شخص انتحل صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو ادعى أنه قائم أو مكلف بخدمة عامة .
6:من شخصين فأكثر .
7:أثناء الحرب على الجرحى .
8:على مال مملوك لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) .
9:على ماشية أو دابة دواب الركوب أو الحمل .
مادة 390
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة كل من ارتكب جريمة سرقة ولم يتوفر فيها ظرف من الظروف المبينة في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل
مادة 391
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من اختلس بأية صورة الخدمة الهاتفية أو خدمة أخرى من خدمات الاتصالات السلكية واللاسلكية أو غيرها من الخدمات الحكومية الأخرى أو قام بغير وجه حق باستغلال أو استعمال أو بتحويل أو تفريغ أية خدمة من هذه الخدمات أو أي تيار أو خلافه مما يستعمل لتوصيل أو نقل هذه الخدمات
مادة 392
يعاقب على الشروع في جنحة السرقة بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة
مادة 393
للمحكمة عند الحكم بالحبس مدة سنة فأكثر لسرقة أو شروع فيها أو تحكم في حالة العود بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على سنتين ولا تجاوز مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها
مادة 394
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من استعمل سيارة أو دراجة بخارية أو ما في حكمهما بغير إذن أو موافقة مالكها أو صاحب الحق في استعمالها
مادة 395
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من تناول طعاما أو شرابا في محل معد لذلك ولو كان مقيما فيه ، وكذلك كل من شغل غرفة أو أكثر من فندق أو نحوه أو أستأجر عربة معدة للإيجار وامتنع لغير مبرر عن دفع ما استحق عليه أو فر دون الوفاء به .
مادة 396
ذا انتهز الجاني لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل فرصة هياج أو فتنة أو حريق أو أية كارثة أخرى عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
مادة 397
يعاقب بالحبس المؤقت كل من حصل بالقوة أو بالتهديد على سند أو على التوقيع عليه أو التعديل فيه أو على إلغائه أو إتلافه
مادة 398
يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة كل من حمل آخر بطريق التهديد على تسليم نقود أو أشياء أخرى غير ما ذكر في المادة السابقة
وإذا كان التهديد بإفشاء أو إسناد أمور خادشة للشرف عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
ويعاقب على الشروع بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة
مادة 399
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من توصل إلى الاستيلاء لنفسه أو لغيره على مال منقول أو سند أو توقيع هذا السند أو إلى إلغائه أو إتلافه أو تعديله ، وذلك بالاستعانة بطريقة احتيالية أو باتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة متى كان من شأن ذلك خداع المجني عليه وحمله على التسليم ، ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من قام بالتصرف في عقار أو منقول يعلم أنه غير مملوك له أو ليس له حق التصرف فيه أو تصرف في شيء من ذلك مع علمه بسبق تصرفه فيه أو التعاقد عليه وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بغيره.
وإذا كان محل الجريمة مالا أو سندا للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة (5) عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا.
ويعاقب على الشروع بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على عشرين ألف درهم ويجوز عند الحكم على عائد بالحبس مدة سنة فأكثر أن يحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على سنتين ولا تجاوز مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.
مادة 400
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من انتهز حاجة قاصر أو محكوم باستمرار الوصاية أو الولاية عليه أو استغل هواه أو عدم خبرته وحصل الجاني منه إضرارا بمصلحته أو بمصلحة غيره على مال أو على سند أو على التوقيع عليه أو التعديل فيه أو على إلغائه أو إتلافه ، ويعتبر في حكم القاصر المجنون و المعتوه والمحجور عليه ، فإذا وقعت الجريمة من الولي أو الوصي أو القيم على المجني عليه أو من ذي سلطة عليه أو ممن كان مكلفا برعاية مصالحه عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .
مادة 401
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من أعطى بسوء نية صكا ( شيكا ) ليس له مقابل وفاء كاف قائم وقابل للسحب ، أو استرد بعد إعطائه الصك كل المقابل أو بعضه بحيث لا يفي الباقي بقيمة الصك أو أمر المسحوب عليه بعدم صرفه أو كان قد تعمد تحريره أو توقيعه بصورة تمنع من صرفه .
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من ظهر لغيره أو سلمه صكا لحامله وهو يعلم أن الصك ليس له مقابل قائم يفي بقيمته أو أنه غير قابل للسحب .
مادة 402
يعاقب بالحبس أو الغرامة المسحوب عليه إذا قرر بسوء نية وجود مقابل أقل من الرصيد الموجود لديه للسحب والقابل للسحب .
مادة 403
تسري أحكام المادتين السابقتين على أذون الخصم البريدية (الشيكات البريدية) .
مادة 404
يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل من اختلس أو استعمل أو بدد مبالغ أو سندات أو أي مال آخر منقول إضرار بأصحاب الحق عليه متى كان قد سلم إليه على وجه الوديعة أو الإجارة أو الرهن أو عارية الاستعمال أو الوكالة .
وفي تطبيق هذا النص يعتبر في حكم الوكيل الشريك على المال المشترك والفضولي على مال صاحب الشأن ومن تسلم شيئا لاستعماله في أمر معين لمنفعة صاحبه أو غيره .
مادة 405
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم كل من استولى بنية التملك على مال ضائع مملوك لغيره أو على مال وقع في حيازته خطأ أو بقوة قاهرة مع علمه بذلك .
مادة 406
يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة السابقة كل من اختلس أو شرع في اختلاس منقول كان قد رهنه ضمانا لدين عليه أو على آخر
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها المالك المعين حارسا على منقولاته المحجوز عليها قضائيا أو إداريا إذا اختلس شيئا منها
مادة 407
من حاز أو أخفى أشياء متحصلة من جريمة مع علمه بذلك ودون أن يكون قد اشترك في ارتكابها يعاقب العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي يعلم أنها قد تحصلت منها .
وإذا كان الجاني لا يعلم أن الأشياء تحصلت من جريمة ولكنه حصل عليها في ظروف تحمل على الاعتقاد بعدم مشروعية مصدرها تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
مادة 408
يعفى الجاني في حكم المادة السابقة من العقوبة إذا بادر إلى إبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بالجريمة التي تحصلت الأشياء منها وبمرتكبيها قبل الكشف عنها .
فإذا حصل الإبلاغ بعد الكشف عن الجريمة جاز للمحكمة إعفائه من العقوبة متى أدى الإبلاغ إلى ضبط الجناة
مادة 409
يعاقب الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن ألفي درهم كل شخص طبيعي تعامل مع شخص طبيعي آخر بربا النسيئة في أي نوع من أنواع المعاملات المدنية والتجارية ، ويدخل في ذلك كل شرط ينطوي على فائدة ربوية صريحة أو مستترة.
وتعتبر من قبيل الفائدة المستترة كل عمولة أو منفعة أيا كان نوعها يشترطها الدائن إذا ثبت أن هذه العمولة أو المنفعة لا تقابلها منفعة أو خدمة حقيقية مشروعة يكون الدائن قد أداها .
ويجوز إثبات حقيقة أصل الدين والفائدة المستترة بجميع الوسائل .
مادة 410
يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل من تقاضى الفوائد الربوية الناتجة عن معاملات مدنية أو تجارية بين الأشخاص الطبيعيين والمستحقة قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون والتي لم يتم أداؤها بعد ولو كان قد صدر بها حكم بات
مادة 411
إذا استغل الجاني حاجة المدين أو ضعفه أو هوى نفسه لارتكاب أي من الجريمتين المنصوص عليهما في المادتين السابقتين عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 412
يعاقب كل شخص طبيعي اعتاد الإقراض بالربا بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات
مادة 413
ألعاب القمار هي الألعاب التي يتفق كل طرف فيها بأن يؤدي - إذا خسر اللعبة- إلى الطرف الذي كسبها مبلغا من النقود أو أي شيء آخر اتفق عليه .
مادة 414
كل من لعب القمار يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة إذا وقعت الجريمة في مكان عام أو مفتوح للجمهور أو في محل أو منزل أعد للعب القمار.
مادة 415
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل من فتح أو أدار محلا للعب القمار وأعده لدخول الناس وكذلك كل من نظم أية لعبة من ألعاب القمار في مكان عام أو مفتوح للجمهور أو في محل أو منزل أعد لهذا الغرض
مادة 416
في جميع الأحوال تضبط النقود والأدوات التي استعملت في لعب القمار ويحكم بمصادرتها كما يحكم بإغلاق المحل أو المكان الذي أعد للعب القمار ، ولا يصرح بفتحه إلا إذا أعد لغرض مشروع وبعد موافقة النيابة العامة.
مادة 417
يعتبر مفلسا بالتدليس ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل تاجر صدر ضده حكم بات بشهر إفلاسه في إحدى الحالات الآتية :
1:إذا أخفى دفاتره أو أعدمها أو غيرها إذا اختلس أو أخفى جزءا من ماله اضرارا بدائنة .
3:إذا اعترف بديون صورية أو جعل نفسه مدينا بشيء منها سواء أكان ذلك في دفاتره أم ميزانيته أم غيرها من الأوراق أم في إقراره الشفهي أم بامتناعه عن تقديم أوراق أو إيضاحات مع علمه بما يترتب على ذلك الامتناع.
مادة 418
يعد مفلسا بالتقصير ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين ألف درهم كل تاجر صدر ضده حكم بات بشهر إفلاسه يكون قد تسبب بتقصيره الجسيم في خسارة دائنيه في إحدى الحالات الآتية :
1:إذا أنفق مبالغ جسيمة في القمار أو أعمال النصب أو المضاربات الوهمية . 
2:إذا اشترى بضائع لبيعها بأقل من أسعارها أو اقترض مبالغ أو أصدر أوراقا مالية أو استعمل طرقا أخرى متى تسبب عن ذلك خسارة كبيرة وكان قصده الحصول على المال ليؤخر شهر إفلاسه .
3:إذا أقدم بعد التوقف عن الدفع على الوفاء لدائن إضرار بسائر الدائنين الآخرين
مادة 419
يجوز أن يعد مفلسا بالتقصير ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل تاجر صدر ضده حكم بات بشهر إفلاسه في إحدى الحالات الآتية:
1:إذا عقد لمصلحة غيره بدون عوض تعهدات جسيمة بالنسبة إلى حالته المالية عندما تعهد بها .
2:إذا لم يمسك دفاتر تجارية أو كانت دفاتره غير كاملة أو غير منظمة بحيث لا يعرف منها حقيقة المطلوب منه أو له أو لم يقم بالجرد المفروض طبقا للقانون
3:إذا لم يتقيد بالقواعد المتعلقة بتنظيم السجل التجاري .
4:إذا لم يقدم إقرارا بتوقفه عن الدفع في الميعاد المحدد لذلك في القانون أو لم يقدم الميزانية أو ثبت عدم صحة البيانات المقدمة منه بعد توقفه عن الدفع .
5:إذا امتنع عن تقديم البيانات التي تطلبها منه المحكمة المختصة أو إذا ظهر عدم صحة تلك البيانات .
6:إذا سمح بعد توقفه عن الدفع بمزية خاصة لأحد الدائنين بقصد الحصول على قبول الصلح
7:إذا تكرر إفلاسه قبل أن يفي بالتعهدات المترتبة على صلح سابق
مادة 420
إذا أفلست شركة تجارية يحكم على مجلس إدارتها ومديرها بالعقوبات المقررة للإفلاس بالتدليس إذا ثبت أنهم ارتكبوا أمرا من الأمور المنصوص عليها في المادة (417) أو إذا ساعدوا على توقف الشركة عن الدفع سواء بإعلانهم ما يخالف الحقيقة عن رأس المال المكتتب أو المدفوع أو بنشرهم ميزانية غير صحيحة أو بتوزيعهم أرباحا وهمية أو بأخذهم لأنفسهم بطريق الغش ما يزيد على المرخص لهم به في عقد الشركة .
ولا تطبق العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة على عضو مجلس الإدارة أو المدير الذي يثبت عدم اشتراكه في الفعل محل الجريمة أو تحفظه على القرار الصادر في شأنه
مادة 421
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين :
1:من اختلس أو أخفى كل أموال المفلس أو بعضها ولو كان زوجا له أو من أصوله أو فروعه .
2:من تدخل من غير الدائنين في مداولات الصلح بطريق الغش أو قدم أو أثبت بطريق الغش في تفليسه دينا صوريا باسمه أو باسم غيره.
3:الدائن الذي يؤيد قيمة دينه بطريق الغش أو يشترط لنفسه مع المفلس أو مع غيره مزايا خاصة في نظير إعطاء صوته في مداولات الصلح أو التفليسة أو الوعد بإعطائه أو الذي يعقد اتفاقا خاصا لمنفعة نفسه وإضرارا بباقي الغرماء .
مادة 422
للمحكمة أن تأمر بنشر أي حكم بالإدانة يصدر في أي جريمة من الجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل بالوسيلة المناسبة وعلى نفقة المحكوم عليه.
مادة 423
مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من غش متعاقدا معه في حقيقة بضاعة أو طبيعتها أو صفاتها الجوهرية أو العناصر الداخلة في تركيبها أو نوع البضاعة أو مصدرها في الأحوال التي يعتبر فيها ذلك سببا أساسيا في التعاقد أو في عدد البضاعة أو مقدارها أو قياسها أو كيلها أو وزنها أو طاقتها أو في ذاتية البضاعة إذا كان ما سلم منها غير ما تم التعاقد عليه .
ويعاقب بذات العقوبة من استورد أو اشترى أو روج هذه البضاعة بقصد الاتجار فيها وهو يعلم حقيقتها.
مادة 424
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من هدم أو أتلف مالا مملوكا للغير ثابتا كان أو منقولا جعله غير صالح للاستعمال أو عطله بأية طريقة .
وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا نشأ عن الجريمة تعطيل مرفق عام أو منشأة ذات نفع عام أو إذا ترتب عليها جعل حياة الناس أو أمنهم أو صحتهم في خطر .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مؤلفة من ثلاثة أشخاص على الأقل.
مادة 425
يعاقب بالحبس والغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين :
1:كل من قطع أو اقتلع أو أتلف شجرة أو طعمه في شجرة أو قشرها بكيفية تميتها .
2 كل من أتلف زرعا قائما أو أي نبات أو حقلا مبذورا أو بث فيه مادة أو نباتا ضارا .
3:كل من أتلف آلة زراعية أو أداة من أدوات الزراعة أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال بأية طريقة .
وذلك إذا كانت الأشياء المتلفة الواردة في الفقرات السابقة مملوكا للغير .
وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة من ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر من شخصين يحمل أحدهما سلاحا.
مادة 426
يعاقب بالعقوبة المبينة في المادة السابقة :
1:كل من قتل عمدا وبدون مقتضى دابة من دواب الركوب أو الجر أو الحمل أو ماشية أو أضر بها ضررا جسيما .
2:كل من أعدم أو سم سمكا من الأسماك الموجودة في مورد ماء أو في حوض .
مادة 427
يعاقب على الشروع في إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة.
مادة 428
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل من أتلف أو نقل أو أزال محيطا أو علامة معدة لضبط المساحات أو لتسوية الأراضي أو لتعيين الحدود للفصل بين الأملاك وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بقصد اغتصاب أرض من الأراضي المشار إليها
مادة 429
إذا وقعت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل ليلا أو بطريق العنف على الأشخاص أو كان الجاني يحمل سلاحا أو انتهز الجاني لارتكاب الجريمة فرصة قيام اضطراب أو فتنة أو كارثة عامة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا
مادة 430
للمحكمة عند الحكم على العائد بالحبس سنة فأكثر في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل أن تحكم بالمراقبة مدة لا تزيد على سنتين ولا تجاوز مدة العقوبة المحكوم بها.
مادة 431
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف درهم كل من قتل أو سم عمدا وبدون مقتض داجنا أو حيوانا مستأنسا من غير ما ورد في المادة (426) أو أضر به ضررا جسيما .
مادة 432
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز ألف درهم كل من أرهق أو عذب حيوانا أليفا أو مستأنسا أو أساء معاملته ، وكذلك كل من امتنع عن العناية به متى كان أمره موكولا إليه أو كانت رعايته واجبة عليه
مادة 433
يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز ألف درهم كل من تسبب بخطئه في جرح دابة أو ماشية مملوكة للغير فإذا أدى خطؤه إلى موتها كانت العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألفي درهم .
مادة 434
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف درهم كل من دخل مكانا مسكونا أو معدا للسكني أو أحد ملحقاته أو محلا معدا لحفظ المال أو عقارا خلافا لإرادة صاحب الشأن وفي غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون وكذلك من بقي فيه خلافا لارادة من له الحق في اخراجه أو وجد متخفيا عن أعين من له هذا الحق.
وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين إذا وقعت الجريمة ليلا أو بوساطة العنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو باستعمال سلاح أو من شخصين فأكثر أو بانتحال صفة كاذبة.
وإذا كان القصد من الدخول أو البقاء منع الحيازة بالقوة أو ارتكاب جريمة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

----------

